# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 6 ....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

HAPPY CHATTING 

 to all


xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Suzie!

Been naughty again ....had left over pizza and a few chips for lunch! Had to cook for the lads so couldn't resist! Sorry!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well the salmon was quite nice and filling so I was good yesterday.

Chicken chasseur tonight with new pots and veggies. Low fat sauce and loads of veg. then maybe some cherries for pudding

kerry  Your allowed a little naughty moment after the day you had

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, what was the salmon pasta thingy you did?

[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 09:06sorry! just seen it on the previous thread xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  It is easier if you use fresh pasta then you dont do too much. I have a terrible habit of cooking enough pasta or rice to feed the whole street.

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah this is true, me too !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I just can't get back into it. I'm rubbish


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

must admit kerry i'm really struggling, just got too much on my mind. i'm trying my best to keep to low fat stuff but not adding up any of my points etc and keep nibbling on stuff like biccies etc.  Last night had a pint of guiness! I dont drink in the week normally.  It will come back hun dont worry, you just need a bit of time xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm the same. And we need to shop too as out of fresh stuff but have to wait till DH gets paid (skint after hols!) this weekend. This is when I get complacent and just eat whatever we have rather than thinking about it. I am going to the gym tonight, not for long but will do an hour to get me started. I wish I'd asked for reductil whilst we've been off Clomid and Met and not really TTC. Never mind. Back on Met soon, just hope it kicks in quickly. My friend who has PCOS has been on Met and has lost loads of weight, she looks fantastic. But she does have 3 boys to run round after as well as DH! 

Why can't it be easier to lose it when its so easy to put it on?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah thats our trouble too hun, we need veg and fruit etc but I've been doing a limited shop until we know where were upto with dh job etc so its using stuff up that we already have in the freezer etc which isnt great xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep same here. Will just go and buy fresh stuff this weekend I think. Made a lovey avocado, tomato, red onion and sweetcorn salad last night. Touch of olive oil and a bit of lemon juice, MMmmmmmm..I'm so into avocado at the moment!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I stayed the same last week ladies but am back on the diet again now so will let you know how I get on.
Good luck eveyone!!!!!
Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry  Hun they wont give you Reductil unless your bmi is over 30. And I think your under that arent you??

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No hun, still about 33 I think. Plus we are back on drugs next cycle so I wouldn't be able to gt it now. After 3 months of clomid I might see if I can have it. Can you take it with Metformin?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

They say that your not allowed to ttc whilst taking it as it can harm an unborn child. So basically if your taking hte met then it wouldnt be a good idea. We haad decided to take a break anyway. I have a referral to Trafford General at the end of August so that should be when we start trying agian.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah I see. Oh well, I'll hope that the Met does its job then when I start back! 10st here I come!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

kerry Hun how tall are you??

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

That avacado thingy sounds yummy Kerry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I only like avacados in guacamole cant stand them otherwise

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i like them in small quantaties, nice on a salad. quite high points tho in comparisson to normal salad stuff.

i think there is a link on FF somewhere where you can work your bmi out


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off for some healthy lunch yum yum cant wait!!!!!

Be good ladies and if you cant be sew your mouth up lol

I  used the nhs direct bmi calculator. Mine has gone from 38 to 34 so I still have a long way to go. My gp would like it about 25 but I woul dhave to loose another 4 stone on top of what I have  already lost. and I am quite tall so I dont think I need to loose that much. Maybe about 28 and I will be happy


Love Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm only 5'4''!! 

I love avocado, I know they ae high in points but they are good for you, good oils. Will cut down when I start pointing again.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the sew the mouths shut!  where's witchie?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh not heard from her for a while have we. Will see if she's on messenger.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyone is disappearing on us


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know! Something we said??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Weigh in tonight 
very tempted to not go, but I should just go and get weighed and then clear off home xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  How did the weigh in go

Kerry  I have 3 inches on you then 5ft 7in so I can be a little heavier. But I am sure I am quite a bit heavier than you anyway

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its tonight sal


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry I havent woke up properly

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bet your not Sal, I'm currently 13st 7lbs!! 3st 7lbs to go!

I went to the gym, but after what I ate yesterday it probably didn't make  ablind bit of difference! Got a card though from my WW lady saying I can go back and not pay for missed weeks so am going tonight! Promise!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I cant belive I am about to admit this but I was 17st 5lbs and I am now 15st 9lbs and I am 5ft 7ins (when I stand up straight)

salxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You certaily never looked it on your photos!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Got a letter yesterday, my gym membership needs renewing on 1st July and I'm gutted because I cant see how I can sign up for another year when we dont even know if dh has a job yet.  I haven't been for weeks which is annoying because I've felt so rough/stressed


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning girls

I am still with you - but trying to relax a bit more about dieting at the mo - as feel got enuf to think about...and believe it or not it seems to have worked...looks like I've lost 2lbs this week...though weigh in day isn't til tomorrow - which can't go to coz the lady I go to only has weigh in at 6.15 or 7.30pm and I don't finish work til 8pm.

btw - I'm 5ft 2...and weigh 11st 7....apparantly I should weigh 8stone sommit - but there's NO WAY - I'd get down to that....am aiming for 9st 10 (wot I was when I got married ....see that's wot I blame all my weight gain on ...getting married   ...got to have something/someone to blame - nothing to do with my love of choc and Waitrose wine gums!! )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My Mum couldnt believe it when I told her how heavy I was. I suppose I just carry it well. Most people are quite shocked. I want to get to about 13 stone so I have another 2 st 9lbs to go. Then the hard part keeping it off

Sal xx

Ps I am starving!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower.....  hun. What a bummer. Is there anywhere else near you doing offers at the moment? My sister was telling me that her JJB gym is doing a £25 a month offer at the moment. Worth checking.

Sal....You'll do no problem hun, your already doing so well  . As long as your learning what your limits are, like what will put weight on you and what won't, you'll be fine. I know that bread makes me put on straight away so I'm trying to steer clear. 

B3ndy...well done you. Don't think about not getting weighed tomorrow, thats usually when  go off the rails thinking "oh I've got another week yet"!! Keeping thinking that you get weighed Thursday and you'll be fine, even if it is next week! I definitely think marriage puts weight on you! It certainly has me!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow weight posting!

Well I'm..  15 stone 7lb and I'm 4ft9" haha only kidding! I'm 5ft 7"/8" depending where i get measured!! I don't look it tho(not being bigheaded) I have humongous (.)(.) 38 e


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't feel 13st 7lb, and also have huge (.)(.) - 38DD. they must weigh about 7lbs don't you think! God me and B3ndy are right short-arses then!!    Thats you and Sal at 5'7'', how bout you Flowrer?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm 5 ft 4" ish - it always seems to vary depending on where i get weighed 
my ticker is for the weight I need to be for IVF, I should get lower ideally but the IVF is the thing that keeps me going


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Same as me Flower 5'4''. I want to get to 12st 8lb (top IVF weight) then work down from there. Thing is WW weight is always more than you actually are cos of clothes etc, so if I get to 10st then I'll actually be 9st something! Yippee


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i know what you mean about the boobs. Since dd was born mine went upto a 40F!!!!!!! I think they have got a little smaller as I hzve had to tighten my bra. 

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my (.)(.) 38D but they go up and down as my weight goes up and down.  I've had to move the fastener from the last to the first fastening. I'd probably try a C cup on next time I buy a bra


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was 36C for years, then got measured in M&S and she said I was a 38Dd or a 40D at a push! Hoping they shrink slightly if I lose weight. My sister jokes that I got LA hers as well, but I keep reminding her that sometimes big (.)(.) can be as bad as not having much!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah my neighbour who i go to WW with has huge ones and she hates them, she has lost 1½ stone but nothing off her boobs, she isnt impressed


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know how she feels!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well marinated chicken breast in 3 chilli sauce and salad with 3 new pots for tea. We had chicken last night so I think maybe a change is on the cards for tomorrow before I start laying eggs.

Flower  Good luck at the weigh in 

Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds ncie Sal. I'm quite nto chicken at the moment! He he he   Not bad for a veggie!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whats 3 chilli sauce then?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Havent a clue it came out of a jar think it was schwartz

sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Really spicey??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god, i feel so fat, i have definitely put on, i really dont wanna go to weigh in but i'm cheating myself if I dont go [br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 14:25yeah is it really spicy? i have to get the medium chilli sauce for dh then just add some chilli powder to it otherwise its too hot for him, and me. i like medium heat curries like rogan josh


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats how I felt last week hun. You've got a lot on your mind at the moment so don't beat yourslef up, just vow to be good from tomorrow. You'll be fine


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun, will just go and get it over with then start afresh tomorrow.  its so hard isnt it with everything else going on xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck tonight flower and kerry!! (fellow short ****!! )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dont worry Flower you have probably lost and just dont realise it. and if you havent so what. Just get back to it tomorrow

Good luck anyway

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...it is hard hun. Don't worry  

Thanks girls


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls [br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 15:411½ on girls 

But its the push I need, I feel absolutely raring to go today! Got my tracker, planned my meals etc. I had a last blow out last with dh, few lagers in the pub and a chinese. going to asda tonight to stock up on salad, veggies etc. I have to lose this week xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad you r ok about it Flower. But like you say sometimes it is just the push we need

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I haven't been to WW for about 4 weeks. Put 41/2lbs on, thats including holiday weight too! Not too bad at all! I'm pleased about it. Also raring to go again today! Will shop on Saturday for veg & fruit.

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not going tonight! Don't shout! It's my friends sister's little boy's birthday, he's 1 so I am taking my twin god-daughters and their brother to it and I'll miss WW!   I've also got them till 10pm   because their mummy is at work!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, thats really good, especially with hols etc!

xxxx[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 09:46Those of you doing WW, they have brought some new sweets out in the meeting, strawberries & cream, 1 point for the tube. gorgeous! they have a creamy bit in the middle x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh will get some next week. Got to lose at least 2lbs this week!

Sailaice...don't worry hun, you'll be doing lots of running round tonight so that makes up for it! You could count it as exercise!  

Right, cornflakes and semi skim, 1 piece of toast for brekkie. Ryvita and philly light for lunch. How many points are ryvita?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've only worked out the ones with pumkin or sunflower seeds on and they are 4 rivita for 3 points 

i've had toast this morning, for lunch 2 slices of bread with tuna.  dh made them with thick sliced bread tho - are they 1½ per slice?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

yeah - thick slices are 1 and half flower

I had a leaving do at work last night which ended up in a Thai - ended up having 3 mini vegetable spring rolls for starters and sweet and sour chicken and boiled rice (about 3 spoonfuls) and was driving so just had diet coke - how many points do you guys reckon that would add up to?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

About 8 or 9? I'll check my eating out book for you.

Ryvita - plain 1/2 point per slice
Ryvita - Break 1/2 point per slice

Thats good isn't it. I've got 6 so thats only 3 points! Plus Philly light 1tbs is 1.5points so say 3 points. 6 point lunch.

Thai:
Spring rolls 1.5 points each (doesn't say what size)
Sweet & Sour Chicken 8 points 
Boiled rice (Steamed) 6.5 points per portion


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks kerry

not as bad as thought...didn't have any lunch y'day (haven't all this week - haven't had time )

so all I had y'day was that thai meal, an apple, banana, some cherries and a bag of Walkers lites (plus two small toast in the am)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats not bad at all B3ndy, I think you can eat out if you limit the rest of the day.

thankfully no meals out this week for me so I can concentrate on being good! Saturday might be a bit iffy with the match but gonna get some chicken legs (they are ok without skin?), salad bits and JP etc should be alright.[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 11:37Mmmm have to say, well worth the 3 points for 2 slices of thick bread, really satisfying! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going to get one of my Ryvita, getting a little peckish!   Need some grapes but didn't have any at home...or maybe I did! can't remember......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh dear!


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

come on girls, I think we need to stand up and get some exercise because sitting at our computers all day isn't doing us any good. come on get up and 123....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I might start having a walk at lunch time, round the garden at work would be about 10 mins.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i dont get time for a break on this blinkin shift  - just tucking into my tub of cherries though like a good girl!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh love cherries! No fruit for me today, we've run out at home and DBB hasn't been shopping for ages!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i HAD to send my dh out to shop last Sat whilst I was at work - through a right   hissy fit - and told him in no uncertain terms that I wasn't spending my day off doing his shopping and cleaning.......needless to say he got the message!! ...I came home to a fridge full of lovely scrummy food!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow thats amazing! I have to send DH with a specific list! And even then it takes him hours as he goes by the list, not just up and down the ailse's thinking "What do I need down here"!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh I had to write a list for him ......AND - get this - GROUP all the foods in order of where I knew they would be in the supermarket aisles!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he   I won't tell DH that or he'll ask why I didn't do it!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My DH comes back in with 5 ww meals for me and loads of cakes and crisps and beer for him   I always walk back out of the door as he comes back in to go back to the shop and really shop!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well another good day. Just had some cherries and I had cheerios for brekkie with skimmed milk. Dh is taking me out for tea tonight but we are going on our bikes so I wont have to be too strict with myself

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Sal. Your doing amazingly well! from Snickers Girl to Disappearing Girl!  

I'm going to start a food diary I think so I Can record what I eat (like WW tracker) but also when I read about something I should be having (like seeds and nuts) I can keep a note of it.

I'm also going to try and go organic. I read on a PCOS site that this is very important for PCOS people as we shouldn't have lots of chemicals in out diet as we have enough imbalance from our hormones. So when I shop tomorrow I'll try and buy organic.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry  try weightlossresources.co.uk they offer a free 3 day trial of a food diary and it works everything out for you. It is great and then if you want to use it more I think it is £7 a month. Ifound it a god send

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I lost 2lb this week girlies!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will do Sal, thanks  

sarah, well done hun thats fab! Sounds like you've been good this week?

Just off for 2 quorn lamb burgers and salad! Yum!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh back to it just has a couple of bad weeks I think  

Sal - am so proud of you hunny


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done Sarah!!xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So juts had my salad with quorn lamb burgers. Will point it up, as I'm determined to write everything down this week! Bet its high cos I had avocado! Oops 

xx[br]Posted on: 30 June 2006, 14:07:35OH MY GOD! Avocado is 6 points! Yikes, will be cutting down on them! I had a whole one! Maybe just half next time!

Up to 14 points so far today! 8 left, but I am going to the gym so can earn more!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh that's the trouble with weightwatchers.....I eat loads of 'good fat' like avocados and nuts its the 'bad fat' I try not to eat  

Thanks sailaice - I do feel better for it this week last week I felt like a big fat bloater


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats what I don't get, avocado do contain good fat so how come they are so high?? Weird  . Love Nuts too, but again high in points!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh I know but your body needs those essential fats and can break them down easier than nasty fats!!!!  so keep on the avocados that's what I say


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will, but in moderation!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello my fellow diet buddies I am back on slimming world how is everyone?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

god it feels like ages ago!!!  how we all doing.  I'm more or less sticking, think since i last talked to you i stayed the same and lost ½lb. don't fancy my chances for tomorrows weigh in, been so hungry this last few days, can't stop eating.  haven't take Met tho since thurs as i've been unwell xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Isnt it nice to be back

I was terrible while we were away but I had loads of fluid retention and out on 1/2 stone in fluid. But since coming back and cooling down I have gone back to normal. and now I have af bloat instead.
So I am upto 3 stone loss and i have my weigh in in 2 weeks time

Sal x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done Sal!! You are a right little inspiration!! have you been following anything or just eating healthy?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal you are amazing, well done xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'e been absolutely awful! Still waiting for AF (CD44 today) so my cravings ahve been worse than ever. Think she is on her way though thank god!

Not back at WW yet, waiting till I go back on Met but have been exercising and went to Boxercise last night, I ache today! Got Body combat tonight!

Brekkie....2 toast with PB, coffee no sweetner (gonna try and cut sugar intake)
Lunch...Jp with Cottage cheese with pineapple, salad.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I ate a whole bar of mint aero last night!!!!!!!  Will try harder I promise got to be healthy now to prepare my body for possible IVF/ICSI!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just cut out all the crap and I am having smaller portions. It seems to be working. When we were in London though I ate loads of bread so thats is why my water retention was worse. and the fact that I drank about 4 litres of water a day as it was 94 degrees. My ankles swelled up like when I had dd. 
Not a pretty sight i can tell you. and possibly the 18 mile walk dh took me on all round london in flips flops didnt help

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I did think of you in London in all that heat!!!! Its much cooler here now......


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi everyone - its so good to have FF back - got so much to catch up on!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It was sooooooo hot. and because of the power cut the theatre had no air con. I was like a limp lettuce by the time we got out. But we did loads of walking and dh actually said did I realise that if I hadnt lost all the weight I would of been carrying around the equivalent of dd!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i know what you mean Sal, in WW our leader gave us a carrier bag of books that weighed one stone, it was SO heavy and she said just think of it in body weight that you were carrying around


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Now there's an incentive! I might do that at home, weigh out how much I want to lose and keep taking things out as I lose it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My old slimming world leader had one of those waist coats with loads of pockets in them and filled it up with the weight you had lost it was crazy!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've discovered some new stuff that i was trying to remember this past week to tell you all and now forgot most of it doh!  

Rowntrees fruit pastel ice lolly - one point
WW have brought out cheese and onion sausage rolls - 3 points
Twister lollies - they do a box of 8 which are smaller and either 1 or 1½points
Schwarts sachet, mediteranian veg - 1½ points but does about 4 protions really yummy sprinkled over roasted toms, tinned toms, shallots, red onion, corgette, butternut squash, peppers etc, then cook for about half an hour and sprinkle cheese on (point this) for the last 5 mins.  I've frozen half.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Is anyone on slimming world?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm doing WW sailaice but have done SW before so can probably help x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I might try SW again, can't get back into counting points at the moment, and want to cut down on alcohol too. 

The veggie thing sounds yum Flower, do you just pan cook it or bake it?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks flower!   at the minute I am surviving on pasta and sauce lol but am going shopping tonight so am going to get creative!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love SW chips - homemade - with dry fried eggs! yum and free on green days using your egg as a healthy extra. Also chilli pasta or chilli & rice (quorn, free on green days). Will think of some meat things too.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

eggs are free altogether now I think   I love the SW chips too especially cheesy ones


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

SW chips are fab! I still make them now.

I made my own garlic bread over the weekend, low cal bread with mixed low fat spread and crushed garlic gloves, spread on and put in the oven for 10 mins.

That veg thing Kerry, the sachet tells you to do another way but one of the WW girls told me to do it this way: just chop all your veggies (red, green, yellow pepper, shallots, red onion, corgette, B.squash, cherry toms, tin of toms) into chunks in an oven prove dish also add whole garlic cloves. put in the oven for about half hour, stiring so not to get crispy on the top. sprinkle on the sachet and mix and put back in oven for a further half hour, adding cheese for last 5 mins. i did it with chicken but it was SO filling i can't tell you. had some the next day for lunch and froze 2 tubs of it. its the cheese points plus the sachet but thats only 1½ points and thats for the whole thing. if you want it more thick rather than juicy use less tinned toms. [br]: 1/08/06, 11:51god i'm hungry. heinze minestrone soup for lunch. how exciting! with me and dh pulling our purse strings in its whatever is on special offer in asda!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower that sounds lovely. I'm going to try it. Which Schwartz sachet is it again?  Bless you with your soup on special offer. Might try Asda next shop for something different.

Need some inspiration!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

that veggie thing sounds yummy - am going to try it out.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well i'm a bit of a fraud posting on here now - as last week I stopped taking the met - had enough of feeling poo and having upset tummy, my acupuncturist was concerned about how it was affecting my spleen too.
so i'm completely unmedicated now.....ate out every night last week from Wed (had lots of people to see!) and I haven't put on a pound!  (so was v relieved)
(irony being my dad is now on met after being confirmed as a diabetic yesterday!  - at least I'll be able to give him lots of tips!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  My Dad is diabetic and I was when i was carrying dd. You get used to it after a while try not to worry.

Well Stir fried veggies with sundried tom and garlic sauce with pasta for me tonight. DH is on lates so I am cooking for one. And after all the treats I had in London I have to be good

sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thing is i'm a born worrier Sal - he's found it quite hard....but it's early days still


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bless your dad B3ndy x

the schwartz sachet thing is about the size of erm, lets thing, a margarine tub and its "meditaranean vegetable".  they do a spanish one but i havent tried that yet.  you can follow the instructions on pack but it involves oil so its upto you.  in asda it was on a rack near the veg/salad bits and bobs where they do the salad shake on thingies


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sounds lovely!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

mmmm I am going to make some SW curries this week


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower will look out for it next supermarket trip.

I'm getting sugar cravings, will try and stick to low sugar squash and a smoothie I made this morning.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just tried munching on cherries, but I desperately want a packet of quavers!! trying to resist the shop 

just having a WW meal and veg tonight.  Although started off well last night, beans, waffle and dry fried egg and a low point lolly. but then was hungry so 2 WW sausage rolls  and a low fat chocci thing


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We've got garlic & herb totellini with cheese sauce, not very healthy but I bought it so we have to eat it!

Whe I was on SW before the woman said that smoothies wouldn't be free as a free food is only free when you chew it! Does that sound   to you too??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

3 pounds off at slimming world! woohoo! going to try and get 4 off this week and get my 1/2 a stone award!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done Sailice

I was good lastnight even though DH offered to buy me a curry. I resisted and stuck to my veggie pasta.

I seem to of stuck at the same weight though. Nothing seems to be moving. I am hoping it is af bloat and will shift all of a sudden

Sal x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well i had fish and chips last night but that was the one treat over with so I am being good this week might take my god daughters to the park on sunday!   and my mums dogs and have a nice long walk


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sailaice - WELL DONE!!! Thats fab news.

Kerry - forgot to tell you, asda in the chilled fresh pasta section have WW filled tortillini and pasta sauces in tubs! i've bought the spinach and ricotta pasta (think it was 5 points) and the tom sauce.  not tried it yet though.

Sal - I'm sure it will speed up again soon.  You could try "superfoods" what we are always getting told, strawberries and melon, see if that helps.

I havent lost for weigh in tonight, i havent even counted my points. not done anything like had chips or cream cake or anything but i know i havent done that well.  Still was disappointed last week to stay the same as I'd been so good so you never know. If i put on I'm blaming my skirt which is thicker than the one i normally wear! 

Brekkie - oats so simple
lunch - tomato soup and maybe a roll, banana
tea - its naughty night!!!  I fancy having french sticks with pate and cheeses and crisps yummy


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think you should all come back to slimming world   only kidding girls you stick with whats right! I did like WW but I was always hungry   I am constantly grazing on slimming world and I fill up and jacket potatoes filled with pasta and sauce! mmmm

Are you still going to go tonight flower? I would then if you have gained it always spurs you on for the next week! What CD are you on? I'm hoping   arrives before next weigh in so all my water retention will disappear more weight off! I haven't got my hopes up with Clomid this month as I know it hasn't worked but am going to ring consultant this week and put november appointment back till either december or january and concentrate on losing some weight!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sailaice - I'm deffo going tonight just to keep me on track for this next week hun.  I'm CD23 today of a 32 day cycle xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm on CD 26!   due it four days! At the end of the day you are near the end of your cycle and it will fall off in the first week of next months cycle! (hoping  doesn't get you though) 
You'll feel loads better if you go even if you've gained! It's   but I always do because I walk out so positive! stay at one of the meetings you'll feel loads better!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah you are right, even if i've been bad i still go and if i've put on it spurs me into action and makes me be good! x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Good!

I am going to make some slimming world curries this week!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Went to Body combat, can't move! had my pasta, made a huge chocolate cake for my mum's birthday, had a strip of green & Blacks chocolate and went to bed! 

Brekkie...2 white toast - doorstops too!
Lunch...whatever I get from M&S
Tea....birthday tea with mum!

What can I cook for birthday tea? something nice, not too expensive and will feed 5!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry how about a big lasagne or canneloni, salad and garlic bread?  
Or curries with some side dishes, or chicken and chips, nice big pie, chicken chasseur?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmm...could do lasagne. Wouldn't take long either. Will go to M&S and see if they have anything ready done! Feeling lazy!   Chicken and chips sounds good!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mmmm chicken and chips!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

My home made caneloni (like lasagna but tubes) is my specialty when we have mates round for tea!!  well i say home made but its dolmio in a jar but i do the rest like fry the mince etc     

If you go M&S Kerry they do really lovely tartlets, like goats cheese and roasted onion etc, but not sure on the price. that would be nice with some salad and garlic potatoes or something

God, making myself hungry!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

M and s do a really nice Mousakka and it is lovely with garlic bread and salad. And it is all ready done. 

God I am hungry just thinking about it

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

suddenly my soup doesnt seem so appealing!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Your posts have made me hungry.

Lost 3lb this week.....think it was more to do with the Met though!  I think it might spur me on to lose some more though.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll have a wander round and see.

Would have done a mushroom lasagne but don't think I have the energy!  

Well done Janie, thats fab!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

This is the first day I have actually felt hungry for about a week - read all your posts and thought.....I'm starving, I'll go for lunch, then just looked at the clock and its only 11.30, will eat an apple and wait a while.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am no good with apples. They just make me feel hungrier and I burp 

Sal x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I cant get enough of them at the moment, but they do make me burp too


----------



## cazandkenny (Jun 9, 2006)

Dont know if anyones said this but 'LENTAL' soup is good for ya, i have it!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Love lental soup!

Apples give me trapped wind! Very uncomfortable, but I do like them!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is that homemade lentil soup or a specific brand?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

veggie risotto for tea tonight then out on my bike. I must need my head read

Catch you all tomorrow and if you cant be good go to sleep

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

keep up the good work Sal.  will report back with my weigh in from tonight  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We're having fajitas and nachos! Sorted! Can't wait now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm yummy


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No idea what we are going to eat tonight - got nothing in, I'm like old mother hubbard!  Will have to go shopping after work - I hate food shopping.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I like food shopping but it's just getting me there     snap janie I am food shopping tonight too! meet you there?? we can do supermarket sweep!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you.....SCARED!!!!!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I've got a question for you dieting experts!  Does anyone diet in their 2WW?  Over the past few months I'd put on 11 lbs and over the last 2 weeks I've lost 3 lbs.  I don't wanna wait for another 2 weeks before I can diet again.  When I say diet, I just mean reduce my portions and eat very healthily.  What should I do?  Am I being impatient or should I just go for it?  Any advice/opinions would be welcomed.

Thanks

Tx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I prefer the fact I do slimming world in 2ww because I am never hungry and can fill up on free foods! Towards the   arrival I get a lot of craving and on WW my points were just disappearing! SW is about eating healthy, do you know anyone with a book? You could try it for 2 weeks.  

Flower how did it go?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  How did you get on hun??

I am waiting for the end of this af before I weigh myself. Nothing seems to be shifting even though I am being extra good

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Tiggy, i'm sure your ok to diet in the 2ww, healthy eating is a good thing I'm sure. Obviously dont crash diet but that goes for the whole month not just the 2ww.

I lost 1lb! a pound in the right direction and I stayed for class. Went home had 2 bottles of wine with dh and french stick, pate and cheese.

Brekkie - oats so simple
lunch - wafer thin chicken on 4 small bread with salad, cherries
tea - not sure, prob a ww dinner or something[br]: 3/08/06, 08:40PS, my friend who does WW told me she did the turkey bolagnaise with spagetti out of the WW flip chart cookbook which I have and said its lovely. you can substitute turkey mince for quorn mince so I'm gonna make it on Sat. Its mainly mince, tin toms, celery, fine carrott, nutmeg and few other bits that I'm gonna get in tonight. 3 points per serving but the recipe is for 4 and you can freeze it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Brilliant news flower  I bet you feel miles better now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I do!! So glad I went and stayed Sailaice   xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done chick. Keep up the good work

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I keep thinking that i'm only 5 pounds off 2 stone loss, thats a good way of looking at it x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am desperate to lose 4 pounds this week so I have half a stone off!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I just want to loose 1 more lb then i am at 3 stone. But i am hoping it is just fluid

S  x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Flower thats great hun.  

Well, we went to bed last night and I felt dreadful. I don't know if anyone else gets this but I felt so full of stodge and rubbish. I get like this when I've been unhealthy for a while, its horrible. I feel so bloated and fat and dos desperate to lose weight. At least now I can start Met again and hopefully that will help me. So to moan!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep i know exactly what you mean.  I really look forward to naughty stuff, then feel horrible afterwards all bloated and full etc x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Count me in! It always makes me depressed too and I'll get heartburn   This weather is encouraging stodge? who wants to eat a cold salad on a day like this?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

I so know what you mean about this weather and wanting to eat stodge - I had bangers & mash & onion gravy last night - very bad girl...its just the first time since I started on Met that I actually felt really hungry so I went mad and had a very bad tea, but it was yummy  .  Thats the treat for this week.

How is everyone today - I'm off today so thought I'd pop on quickly while the washing machine is spinning.

Flower, well done on the weight loss


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

How you finding the Met Janie?  bangers and mash can be ok diet wise, I guess it just depends on which sausages if they are full of fat or whatever.  I usually have quorn sausages with mashed pot (or mashed sweet potato) and garden peas. And if you want onions fry them in fry light rather than oil


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.  I'm relieved I can lose a bit of weight on my 2ww.  

Sailaice - I've never tried WW before.  I tend to just count calories.  I've been doing it so many years that I find it easier than counting anything else.  I've gotta say, I like the idea of free foods though so maybe I should find out more about it!

Flowerpot - I won't crash diet.  When I'm in the dieting zone I could easily only eat 700-800 calories but I know that's stupid and I make sure I eat enough.  Well done for losing a pound.

Kerry - I'm feeling awful at the moment too cos I've been eating crap and not exercising.  My fitness instructor's never allowed on ever holiday again!  I dunno why I go through phases of eating rubbish cos I know it'll make be feel bloated.  I can't seem to help myself sometimes!

Tx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

flowerpot - the sausages were full fat - I NEEDED them, it feels like such a long time since I had any appetite, I just had to have them   .  I think I am well over the worst of the Met s/e, have felt really good for two days now.

Catch up with all tomorrow xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Slimming World and Weightwatchers are both good but it's about finding whats right for you, kind of like men I suppose you need to kiss a few frogs before you find your prince   If calorie counting works for you go for it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

WEll my extra lb has gone and now I have lost offically 3 stone. I want to loose about another 1/2 stone then thats me done. Back to the old TTC game then

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done Sal, YOU ARE AMAZING !!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I could still kill for a snickers. I just fancied a piece of dd's dairt milk last night and I thought no save your treatrs for next week when we go out for my birthday. It got that bad I went to bed at 8pm so I wouldnt raid the fridge

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Now that is determination.  good on you girl, it will be worth it in the end xxxx

I was good last night, I had a Quorn cottage pie (which amazingly only 3 points) with lots of mixed veg and a mini twister ice lolly (1½).  Had a brandy just before bed to try and help me sleep!!

Brekkie - 3 slices small bread toast
lunch - chicken soup, low fat muller yogurt (rhubarb mmmm)
tea - piri piri chicken and rice (asda's new "go cook" range) and vino!

I'm making the WW turkey bolagnaise tomorrow (except with quorn) so will let you all know on monday if its nice.  Sunday doing roast chicken dinner.  Sorted!!!   

Trying to think if i got anything new and interesting in asda last night to tell you....oh! i tell you what i did spot, WW have brought out a Maltloaf although I didnt get one (got low fat hot x buns instead!).  I got some new crisps that have come out too, low fat ones, but cant remember the make, they are 1½ points, I'll try and remember to get the name to tell you next week


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

have you tried the Asda's own mini cookies. Theyt are near the crisps and are actually museli pressed together with the odd choccie chip. They are really nice and only 100 calories a bag. Good if you need a little sweet treat. Only problem in our house dh ate 5 bags in 2 days


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sal - nope I havent, but i will certainly look out for them


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sally - well done....woohoo 3 stone  lost 

Flowerpot - will have to look out for that WW maltloaf.

I had cottage pie and loads of veg too last night it was yummy.

Today:
Brekkie: toast
Lunch: low fat veggie soup
Dinner:  no idea yet....need some inspiration


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done sal!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well I'm back on the Met! Started last night and am doing one 500mg till next Thursday. Made DH weigh me so I can keep track at home, as well as at WW (if I go back, bit bored with it!) Might try SW again, but try and have more red days just eating chicken & fish and veg.

Today:
Breakfast....Crunchy nut cornflakes, 1 toast with olive spread
Lunch...Ryvita with Philly extra light and grapes, fruit
Tea...out for dinner tonight, so will see what I fancy. 

Had my Met at breakfast so hopefully I'll be OK having a couple of glasses of vino tonight.

xxx

PS. Also reset my ticker to start from my weight now at home.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Kerry, hope the Met behaves for you xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck on the Met Kerry.  Hope you have a nice dinner out tonight.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls  . So far so good! Just hope it doesn't react tonight whilst I'm out! I never really got bad S/E's on it before, so hoping for the same this time! Hoping I'm less hungry too, and have fewer chocolate cravings!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am always better once AF starts my appetite goes too!xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Change of lunch plan.....tomato soup and cheese on toast! Keep me going till we eat tonight!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good thinking  otherwise you'll end up eating something at home before you go out.  I'm gonna warm my soup up soon, hungry.

anyone seen the cadbury highlights chocolate nibbles?  i got a bag with about 6 bags of them in.  1½ points.  not much in them but its proper cadbury choc if you need a fix!  

thats it with me sailaice, i'm coming into 2 week of 2ww so i'll be eating for England!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

mmm, those cadbury highlight nibbles are yummy, when you really need a chocolate fix, they are great


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh sound lovely!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Anything with the word Cadbury in the title is lovely


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree, although galaxy is my absolute favorite of all!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm definitely more of a savoury person than sweet, like I love crisps and bread as opposed to choc and cake.  But when I want chocolate i really want it!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am with you on the bread & crisps - I find bread the hardest thing to cut down on.  Am currently munching on a packet of salt & vinegar square crisps


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm crisps!!!  i love a packet watching the tv with a glass of wine     I always have quavers and french fries in as they are low cal and low fat.  these ones i got last night look good, think one was bacon, one cheese and one something or other.  will let you know what the make is next week


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm off in a mo girls, finishing early today....hurrah!!  

Hope you all have a fab weekend xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, Met   has visited already! Obviously not a fan of cheese on toast!  

Feel a bit sick and have headache too, must be getting back into my system!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how do you find Met bum Kerry, I mean is it diarrhoea?  I also had the cramps that make me double up and want to chuck up. not sure if thats everyones experience of Met bum tho?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Pretty much diarrhoea yes, not nice. Bad cramps followed by and explosion - sorry tmi! Its not nice. I'm hoping its just a teething problem, and will pass like last time. Feel very thirsty too, and headache, all part of the process.

Might have some fruit, do you think that would be OK?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you see its the cramps before i cant cope with, i thought i was gonna crash my car the other day it was crippling.

i think you will be ok with fruit, from what i can remember it hasnt effected me.  eggs did at first, risotto and pasta from what i remember xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

How have we all done this weekend?

Well got weighed this morning and another 2 lbs off. Thats the last of my af bloat. So that is 3stone 2 lbs in total. One more week until weigh in at the nurse. Fingers crossed

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Been ok'ish. Made the turkey bolagnaise from the WW flipchart cook book but used quorn instead of turkey mince. Was delicious and I froze 2 portions of it (one for lunch today). It is bulked up with carrot and celery so very filling. If anyone wants the recipe I'll bring it in and put it on for you.

However, last night, the PMT munches hit and I HAD to have chocolate!!! This only happens once a month, normally i can take or leave chocolate (my passion is crisps) so had a dairy milk, toffee crisps and a ton of red wine. oops! So what with that and pre-AF bloat dont fancy my chances on Wednesday weigh in [br]: 7/08/06, 08:56ps. Well done Sal


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

You never know Flower you have said that before and then lost. Try and do some walking or something to counteract it. 
I had a ice cream yesterday from Thorntons then went for a 15 mile bike ride to get rid of the evidence then came home and had 2 pieces of Dairy milk. There really is no hope

sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i said to dh could do with a walk round the block tonight as we have a lovely lake near us, but he has to go and see a recruitment agency at 6pm, no fun on your own.  might do though x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I find it is more fun if I put my mp3 on and sing along to myself. (no one hears where I cycle) It is kind of nice not to have to listen to dd waffling for an hour.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I like it !!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

One day I will get locked up though!!

s x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you reckon I can shed 2lbs before 5pm tomorrow?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Be good today/tomorrow.  Loads of water. try and have a clear out!  superfoods - strawberries and melons


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm gonna! I've been exceptionally naughty this week and my scales tell me I've gained 1lb so I'm going to be uber good!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Well done with the weight loss sally.

I have been ok (ish) this weekend, although we did go out for a curry on Friday night, but was reasonably good and had a tandoori mixed grill and didn't eat any nan bread.  Not getting weighed until wednesday so will have to be extra good now.

Sailaice, drink loads of water and it might shift some of it.

Flower - I am always the same pre AF, I always need chocolate and ice cream   

Hope everyone had a good weekend

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie you are in 2ww


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes am now in the dreaded 2ww    Although am not sure whats going on with my cycle.  Today is cd14 and don't really know how long (or short) this cycle will be, I have been loosing a day a month and last cycle was only 25 days long so I reckon this time should only be 24/25 days.  I think the Clomid may be having some effect on me though as I still have really strong ovulation pains, its all very confusing


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been quite good, apart from Friday night, had lots to drink! But been good over the weekend, had tea out last night with my folks but hadn't eaten all day!

Kitchen nightmare at work, so looks like Ryvita and philly today, with a cup a soup maybe.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

brekkie - ww bread toasted
lunch - left over ww quorn bolagnaise, muller light yogurt
tea - ready made ww meal to try and claw back some points from weekend!!![br]: 7/08/06, 11:25wish my frozen bolagnaise would hurry up and defrost so i can heat it up, starving!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

snap I am going to have some grapes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've just had some low fat crisps - bored!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well the grapes havent worked. And I am bored too

Tea tonight i think home made chilli made with Chicken mince and lots of veggies with rice. I can freeze a load of it as dh is on lates again!!

sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh! meant to tell you. there are some new low fat crisps out called "TATO". I got a bag of 6 bags, cheese and onion, bacon and prawn cocktail. on WW they are 1½ points but are low fat, low cal for people not on WW. remember disco's crisps? they are just like them. I had 2 packets last night (after my dairy milk and toffee crisp)![br]: 7/08/06, 12:27sal, where do you get your chicken mince from? i can never find it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

They sound nice Flower. 

Don't know what to do for tea tonight. DH out at footie training, I've got Boxercise so something quick when I get back I think.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have had them ages ago. I think they are irish

very nice though

Sal  x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey, can i join you all, im joining weight watchers tomorrow ( i think its the 4th time) but im determined to stick to it.
I may need lots of help though. Is there anybody else doing weight watchers? I lost 3 stone with slimming world but i dont find the consultant very good, that was a couple of years ago and shes still there so im doing WW.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bbmonster  Your welcome to join us. I am just following my own healthy eating plan and I go to the nurse to get weighed every few weeks. I must admit though I am on Reductil which helps alot. 

You should do whatever feels best. Kerry  and fllower are the leading authorities on ww though. 

Flower  I got it from Morrisons. But thinking about it it might be Turkey mince. I was shopping in a bit of a daze yesterday

sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Claire, of course you can join us.  I'm doing WW and have 5lbs to go till i've lost 2 stone.

just had lemon cheescake flavour muller light, yum yum, its got cake peices in it!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have you had the sveltesse ones. They have the biscuit bits in too really nice

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no i havent Sal.  I tried the muller light rhubarb one last week thats nice too


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

they come in a 4 pack 2 lemon cheesecake and 2 strawberry cheese cake. i love cheese cake. thinking about it I love all cake

s x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can usually take cake or leave it, but put a bag of crisps in front of me or some nice crusty bread and I'll eat the lot!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Flower - well done on the 2 stone? How have you managed it? I lose my will power. Do you think being on metformin will help me?
You know the point system on the back f Tesco healthy living foods, can you use then for WW?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bread thats my downfall. My Dad doesnt buy bread he makes it. and his loaves are lovely. The only trouble is they have no preservative so you have to eat it really quickly. and me and dh can eat a whole loaf in a night. Oh and garlic bread yum yum. so i have banned hikm from making me anymore bread until I reach my 3 1/2 stone. Only 5lbs to go then I will have to ration myself. DD eats it like it is going out of business but only the brown
since being on this diet I think I have had 3 sandwiches and they were wraps.  Dh is terrible for crisps. Especially walkers sensations Thai chili. He can eat a whole big bag to himself watching tv.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everything you have just mentioned sounds devine!!  i've been making my own garlic bread with slices of garlic, low fat marge and mixed herbs from a jar and spreading it on. only trouble is, started it on WW bread etc, but over the weekend it spread to proper part-baked baquettes of which i ate half.  gorgeous tho 

Claire - I have been mostly determined but its took me 8 months to get this far and its very slow at the moment.  I have to get my BMI down for IVF.  My trouble at the moment is that gym membership has run out, i used to go 3-4 times a week, and we cant afford to renew it (dh has lost his job) at the moment.  Met should definitely help you, it did with me although I've had to come off it for a bit, got too much going on with endo, cyst and worry over dh my tummy is agony as it is xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Well done flower, i hope i can do as well as you. My partner lost his job a month ago, it was hell. I hope you hubby finds something soon xxx Im going to stay determined to do it. Do  you use the website? Im on it now, need a code to join up though.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry to hear about your DP, has he got a job sorted?  I did use the WW site but after the free introductary period you have to pay, not that much but unfortunately due to having to pull our purse strings in I cancelled it.  Its good though as you can do a chart of your weight loss, find recipes and it has a points calculator where you can type in any food and it tells you the points of it.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah he has got a job now although he is self employed and has just had a weeks holiday which he dont get paid for so we are well skint.
He wsnt self employed when he lost his job. He is happy though and thats all that matters xx
Is you fells still out of work? They told mine that he was being made redudndant and had to leave there and then, there was 2 of them that got laid off at the same time.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

he is still out of work   We got back from barbados from his sisters wedding and we'd been in 5 mins from the airport when he got a phone call from one of his friends who he works with saying that his name is on the shortlist for redundancies.  This was the Monday.  on the tues we had his grandads funeral and he went in on the Wednesday.  He was told to leave on the Friday.  He was one of the managers too which made it even worse!  but probably one of the highest paid too and they needed to cut costs.  thank god he got some redundancy pay, althought thats only going to last us another month now


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Its a bugger isn't it! Is there nothing else anywhere? Will he find it hard to find something as well paid? I worry about Stephen not having work. he is sub contracted to somebody and the pay is ok but if Paul hasnt got any work then tephen hasnt either


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

he's applied for about 50 jobs so far, some look really promising like he gets to the final 2 people but then nothing. he is applying for jobs now that are upto 7 grand a year less.  I think thats why my diet has slowed down, this happened end of May so i've found it hard to stick to it.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

i bet you have, something will come up. could he not sign on or something. it will get a little in?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think thats the next step, signing on, but you cant for so many weeks 8 i think from leaving your job


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its 6 weeks hun so he might be alright now. Although in some redundancy circumstances you can sign on sooner. Lets hope it doesn't come to that though.

Juts had tuna sandwich and some french fries, and 2 cookies  !!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Kerry

Naughty girl !!!!!  What you doing then, not bothering with WW and doing health eating or you doing WW yourself?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes one of those! He he he, don't know which yet!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry, your lunch sounds so much yummier than mine - I had low fat veggie soup AGAIN......boring!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

this WW bolagnaise i had today left over from fri is really filling and only 3 points (3½ with turkey mince) and thats with some spaghetti too. will try and remember to bring the recipe in tomorrow


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

mmm...that sounds nice, if you can post the recipe that would be good - I am in desperate need of some inspiration for yummy low fat food.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i will Janie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We did have a recipe thread but it keeps falling off the page! Will bump it up!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good idea. will add it to it tomorrow x

actually i think Suzie made it sticky before the hackers got in, i hope its not lost x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats a great idea - thanks xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just made a piece of toast, got pre-AF munches


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry you naughty girl you will have to work extra hard tonight


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think she's trawling through FF to find our recipes!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

As long as it stops her eating then thats ok


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It didn't, had another cookie! Oops  

Can't find the recipe thread anywhere!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know, sorry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'll have a nosey in a bit see if it can find it x

Been semi-good.  had quiche but it was asda good for you 6 points but had with 2 boiled potatoe and a heap of salad so thats ok.  but had 2 squares of choc later on.  pre-AF munches sorry.

brekkie - alpen with skimmed milk
lunch - tuna salad with left over potatoes, extra light salad cream and muller light yog
tea - prob WW dinner


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Did anyone see that documentary on the countries fattest teenager last night??


he was such an idiot. Sometimes you just cant help some people.

I was good though.

sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

didnt see it sal, was it interesting?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I didn't see it either. 

I wasn;t very good, had a cheese & onion pasty before boxercise. But only had soup and toast for tea so thats ok. Think I'm getting to bready again, had loads yesterday! The kitchen siuation at work isn't going to help over the next 2 week either, will ahve to make stuff at home and bring it in.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

get some of the WW cheese and onion sausage rolls Kerry, 3 points and do the trick.  we'll help you with ideas for lunches to bring in x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh they sound nice, Will look out for them.

Thanks, was going to ahve psta today but didn't have time to d it last night, or this morning. Bought a sandwich in Sainsbury's on the way in, and some Ryvita mini's (3 for 2) and some caramel snack a jacks!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think the recipe one has gone thats so annoying, i'd posted loads of recipes from the WW site of which I cant get into again as i've cancelled my on line membership


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Grrr...  We all posted some good ones on there too! How annoying.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

I have just come back from joining WW. I hace put a whole stone on since May. Ouch!!!!
I am going to do the no count one as i love baked spuds and pasta ao will just eat that with chicken and veg. Is anybody else doing that?

Flower - which are you doing my dear?

Im currently having poached eggs on toast

Claire xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh poached eggs sound nice, can we all have some??!!

I've not tried no count, but its pretty similar to slimming world I believe. I'm in diet limbo at the moment, I can't be bothered counting points so might try SW again instead. A change is as good as a rest!  

xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I lost 3 stone with SW in the past ( it always goes back on) I prefer SW but the  consultant is a bit of misery so im sticking wi WW. Sge didnt help at all


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Claire
well done for going back.

I've been doing full choice but had a flick through my WW mag last night and I was thinking of giving no count a go for change now I'm off Met. is it easy enough to follow? so you can have as much pasta, potatoes, fish, chicken, quorn, fruit and veg. so what if you want wine or something, is that part of your weekly allowance?[br]: 8/08/06, 12:28Just had a HUGE salad, just chucked everything in from last nights tea, salad, beetroot, crutons, tuna etc, boiled potatoes. i can't move.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey flower -  there was a woman there today who was there last time i went, and she was struggling then. Anyway she had been struggling on full choice and kept losing then putting it back on. Well, she tried no count for 2 weeks and has lost 9lb altogether in that 2 weeks. I also sat with this lady i used to work with,she started WW in Feb and has lost 3 stone doing no count. Its a bit like SW onl you can have meat and spuds together. You have to count your bread as points but you get 21 for a week and can earn more. Im gonna give it a go see what happens next week. Hopefully the met will help if i keep taking it, it makes me feel really sick tho so i keep coming off it..... oooops


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i might get my book out and have a nosey at it Claire. Can you have spuds in any form, ie boiled, JP etc?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

any but not chipped and deep fried lol..... mores the pity  
i think it sounds quite good, i may not be saying that next week when i haveput 3 lb on lol
Do you have a target or do you do it in stages? Im gonna do it in half stone stages so its realistic for me. I want to be about 11 1/2 stone, im 5 ft 11ins so would look stupid any lighter, plus i dont want to be skinny, i like my curves, and i cant see it going of my 36GG boobs in any hurry so i have to stay in proportion lol


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm doing it in half stones, I've got 5lbs to go till I get 2 stone, then will aim for 2½ stone - got a way to go as you can see from my ticker.

I will have a look at my books tonight and see what i think, might try it for a change.  just need to make sure it doesnt work out more expensive because of dh being out of work everything is on a budget, but i guess it encourages you to make food rather than have ready made stuff and that always works out cheaper


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

well thats what i thought, you could probably buy a bag of baking spuds and some pasta for the price of a ready meal. I look in the reduced bin usually, so if i see any meat now i will just get it and freeze it. Im on a low wage, 
the lady i used to work with said she does chicken and pasta and stuff and sticks some chopped toms in it and peppers etc to bulk it out. we are having baked spud , fresh veg and chicken tonight and ihave got a packet of the WW boiled sweets for when i am watching lost. 
I think the only time i will struggle is at work as i get up at 5.30 am and dont want brekkie then?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds good, will deffo have a look at my book and think of giving it a go.  can you eat something later in work or is it difficult?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

i will take some weetabix and some fruit for later.
Im off to walk the dog, have put some tunes on mp3 palyer so hopefully it will be a long walk, need the exercise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have fun   xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

i have just been reading the book and you can even have weetabix and not have to count them, only the milk, how good is that woohoo, thats supper sorted lol[br]: 8/08/06, 13:02and crispbread and cottage cheese.... ohhhh yes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

really, crispbread and cottage cheese? super duper!! xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

it would appear we can eat most everything ........ kind of


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'll have to dash as have tons to do, but just a quickie, just had a look at one of the leaflets from class that i ignored as it was no count menus, one of them is JP with soft garlic and herb cheese mixed in and browned under the grill,  yummy!  will post the other stuff later x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Left overs for me tonight too.

I made a huge pan of chilli using turkey mince with loads of veggies in it. I had it with jp last night and tonight with rice. Dh has got it for his lunch today and tomorrow.

roll on Friday i can taste my steak already


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

As much as i'm going to hate doing this..... I'm 5 foot 5inches and weigh 11 stones 4 1b's. Does this seem overweight to you? I've taken Clomid on and off since this time last year and didn't respond to it. Do you think my weight had anything to do with that? Bxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Beathag

I'm 5ft 2 and am currently 11st 10 and was on 50mg of clomid and did ovulate each month but still didnt' get a bfp - so no I don't thing that your weight had anything to do with your lack of success on clomid.... have you had an hsg or lap for further investigations?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OK if we're all doing it.....I'm 5'4'' and I currently weigh.....13st 7lbs! Oh my god! Thing is I don't feel that heavy, but I must be! I think my (.)(.) weigh a lot! 38DD. I want to be 10st by Xmas! Any chance!

Think I am going to try No Count/SW again, see if I do better! Its will hopefulyl encourage me to make stuff from fresh. I used to have a lovely tomato pasta bake with veggie and a bit of mozzeralla on top! Yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I might give no count a go Kerry, especially as i love pasta, i could eat it every day.  will look in the books tonight and see what i think x


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Wasn't offered anything ~ except a list of ivf clinics in London and a "Goodbye and Good Luck"......


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats rubbish, how horrid of them Beathag  . Well we'll do all we can to help you. I think we all need to re-group and re-assess why we are doing this, we were so disciplined a few months ago, and I for one have let it slide considerably, I'm terrible now - she says tucking into a Yorkie biscuit!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree, we need to start afresh me thinks, maybe have a list of members again, maybe Suzie could help by starting a new thread and page one can be the members list or something.  
Beathag thats charming


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah that would be good. List of members with losses. And we'll start a new recipe thread as well. Need to help each other girls.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Whose up for it then, come on girls!!!!

Kerry
Flowerpot


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am not so ashamed anymore of admitting I am 5ft 7 ins and weigh 14 stone 3lbs. AStill a way to go but getting there. 

Bethag you had an appt like my last one. It really sucks

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry
Flowerpot
Sal


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

count me in girls - though I won't be doing so strictly til my month away in Sept - when I'll have nothing better to do than   and    


S
xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi girls

You are all so supportive of each other, I like this thread.  I was wondering if I could join in your wee weight loss gang.  I feel a bit of a fraud asking, cos I've only got 5 lbs to go.  But as it's not much to lose I find it difficult to keep motivated and reporting in would keep me in check.  I've put on 11 lbs since starting on clomid and I've managed to lose 6 of them over the last 3 weeks.  I feel I need to get to my target weight cos my clothes are still feeling a bit tight on me.

Tx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Tiggy, do please join us.  you can help us with even when you get your last 5lb off 

Flowerpot
Kerry
Sal
B3ndy
Tiggy

Well last night got all my WW books and cookbooks out and had a good read to refresh and get back to basics. I like the sound of no count, you have to work at planning stuff thats obvious because you cant have ready meals, crisps etc that type of stuff unless you use your 21 weekly allowance.  I have written a weeks menu out including home made cottage pie, prawn and pea biryani and pasta with a spicy tom sauce.   I'm either starting tomorrow after weigh in tonight or next week, were having friends round sat and not sure how it will fit in just yet I'll need to have a think about that.

Is anyone doing no count?  x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I might do it. Im going to try and type myself a list of "free" foods to put on the fridge, so I'll email you all with it when its done. I need to be more organised too, menu plan sounds good. 

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls, please can I be in this too?  I am 5 foot 2 and weigh 11st 61lbs, I have put on a stone since Christmas!!  Would love to be about 10st.

Thanks
Jane x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The more the merrier! We need all the help we can get!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

course you can Janie 

Flowerpot
Kerry
Sal
B3ndy
Tiggy
Janie

Kerry, you thinking of doing no count then? it looks good once you get your head around it. for typical example you could have cereal - as many bowls as you want plus banana or whatever. lunch you could have any veg or chicken soup more or less, even those with potato in or rivita, extra light phili with deli quorn ham and then JP and pasta or something for tea - as much as you want. i like the sound of having to make stuff even if its cooking a chicken breast with a JP and beans or something, its better than out the freezer. I think the hardest part will be sticking to the extra 21 points, as if you have bread or a buiscuit or wine etc you have to use them. I've dug out all my old WW mags and looked through the no count recipes that i usually ignore and planned teas for a weekend, plus simple things for in the week like chicken, jp, pasta, tuna steak etc.[br]: 9/08/06, 11:43Still on points today so :-

brekkie - WW bread toasted
lunch - Heinze chicken soup, muller light yog
tea - naughty tea - ITS WEIGH IN DAY!!!! got loads of cheese in the fridge i've been drooling over so gonna have it on french stick and pate yummy!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I like the sound of no portions too! Thats why I got on so well with SW! I will try and get my list done today, I might go to weigh in tonight to get me started. I up my Met dose tomorrow too so that might help.

Brekkie....2 thick toast with marg
Lunch...tuna & sweetcorn pasta with mayo
Tea....naughty tea, although every day is naughty at the moment. Oh no actually we're havng sausage and mash with onion gravy! Yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah might be a good idea kerry, get weighed then start no count, a new refreshing challenge x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

brekkie - 2 small toasts
lunch - soup
tea - no idea yet, going shopping after work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - have you decided if you are going tonight?

Janie - are you following a programme or just doing healthy eating yourself?

Not sure how weigh in will go tonight really. I had a big blow out on sunday with chocolate and crisps but been relatively good otherwise. if I've put on then I'm starting no count tomorrow, if i've lost or stayed the same might do one week of points then switch next Thurs. wer'e having friends for dinner on sat and it would be nice to have the same as them, but its no good under no count.

the things we have to do! [br]: 9/08/06, 14:51plus got pre-AF bloat, my tummy is huge!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't know what to do. Haven't got much in so maybe not a good time to start, will shop at the weekend.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower, I'm sort of just trying to be good.  I keep thinking I should join WW, but haven't got round to it yet, the nearest class near where I work is either 10am or 6pm and I'm always at work then, will need to find a class near home.

Must really be extra good though over the next few weeks as we have an appointment re IVF on 22 August and I'm worried they will tell me that I cant have treatment until I lose some more weight.  Also have got a holiday booked for October, so the thought of having to wear a bikini should motivate me


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if you dont go tonight maybe get your book out etc and have a read of the no count section, it jigs you up, i was raring to go, it was like starting all over again x[br]: 9/08/06, 15:09see how you go Janie, just keep thinking of why you are doing it. I had my hols in may to barbados so that really spured me on and I keep thinking about IVF and how if my name ever gets to the top they'll refuse me so I have to do it. WW on line is quite good, but you can always just do healthy eating and we can give you tips from our various classes


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower, your right...MUST STAY MOTIVATED!!!  One of the girls at work is also trying to loose weight she's doing Rosemary Connelly.  She had the most yummy homemade courgette soup today for lunch - I'll try and get the recipe from her and if I pick up any tips from her I'll let you all know.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya peeps

Went put last night and did 18 miles on my bike. i waited until it had gone dark as I had put some new tunes on my Mp3 and have a terrible habit of singing really loud. Got soaked as it lagged it down but strangely enjoyed.

Got weighed this morning and another lb off. I am going for 2 lbs for Monday but I dont think I wil make it as we are going for a big meal Friday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sal ! x

Janie, yeah listen out for tips  x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well done Sal - 18 miles on your bike - I wish I had your enthusiasm


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Flowerpot - your prawn and pea biryani sounds lovely.  

Sallystar - I'm well impressed with your 18 mile bike ride!

I've been good so far today.  Normally I'd go to my spinning class tonight but I'm skiving off that to go to my MIL's for my dinner.  I'm gonna try my hardest to be good, but she is a great cook and insists on serving at least 3 courses.  It's rude to refuse a big pudding from a MIL, eh?!!  I'll just have to be extra good tomorrow.

Tx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought I would come on here and just have a nosey round as the pull towards the dairy m,ilk in the fridge is very strong. i cant go out cycling tonight as no baby sitter. So i have to try and be strong. Me thinks I might just go to bed that should stop me eating

Sal x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sally - did you eat the dairy milk??  I have been naughty and had maltesers, have had the munchies all day and needed chocolate


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Diet Buddies

I stayed the same at weigh in last night so as of today I'm doing WW No Count.  Planned my evening meals for the whole week.  today's brekkie and lunch brought what was in the cupboard but still within no count, then off to asda tonight to stock up!!    It was nice being able to have wheetabix this morning and having as many as I wanted (i only had 2 though ha ha) and milk.   The main thing is sticking to 3 meals a day.  The only snacks in between are ww fruities, fruit or veg.

Brekkie - 2 weetabix with skimmed milk
lunch - heinz tom soup, mullerlight yogurt
tea - chicken, JP and veg (gonna have a huge JP because I can  )
snacks - tin of pears, banana, fruities, fruit


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Well weighed myself this monring and have lost 3lbs, or could be 3.5lbs! Couldn't quite see!   Pleased with that, considering what I've eaten! Upping my Met to 1000mg today so hopefully that will help. Also exercising more so hopefully it will drop off!

Well done FLower, I always think staying the same is good  

Sal...hope you stayed away form the fridge!

Janie....Mmmmm...maltesers!

Tiggy..how your mela at MIL's??

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well done Kerry with the 3lbs, thats brill! 

Flower - staying the same is good - its better than putting it on.

I weighed myself today and I have gained 1lb  , although I have been pretty naughty this week.  I don't know what up with me at the moment I feel hungry all the time.

Tiggy - hope the dinner at MIL's was nice

Sal - Hope you managed to stay away from the dairy milk.

Got to dash, catch up with all later xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Janie - you should be ok once the Met kicks in hun, it kerbs your hunger x

I feel really motivated again!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI Al

Well im starving, for tea last night i had mince with pots and veg. 
Flower - Is tomato soup ok on no count? I wanted it yesterday but didnt dare eat it.
well done on saying the same, its better than put it on. Im due on today so imrealy wanting to eat chocolate but i cant  
Im trying to be good. What does everbody do when they feel like they could cheat?

Claire


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Cheat!   Sorry, I have no willpower and when thoe cravings hit, I have to eat!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

upto date list:-

Flowerpot
Kerry
Sal
B3ndy
Tiggy
Janie
BBmonster (claire)

Hi Claire
yeah all soups are free on no count if they are made with no count foods.  From my shopping guide it seems that most vegetable soups are, including those with potato like leak and potato.  Even the heinz cream of tomato which is what i have today.  Have you got a shopping guide?  its really good as you can clearly see which ones have the tick for no count. I've got mine with me today so if you want me check anything give me a shout. Another good one for lunches is crackerbread/rivita with low fat soft cheese with ham and tomatoes, you can have as many as you want.  I'm gonna get some quorn deli ham.   There is a lovely ham and spinach fritarta recipe which looks lovely i am going to make so will let you know how it goes!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I hope it doers become a bit easier once the Met has properly kicked in.  I'm still on 1000mgs and as I am now in the 2ww, was worried about increasing the dose, so I was going to leave it the same until we see if anything has happened this month, do you think it would make any difference if I increased the dose at this stage in my cycle

Thanks for the info about the soups - I have been having soup most days for lunch as I find it very filling.

Today:
Brekkie - 2 small pieces of soda fruit bread toasted
Lunch - low fat carrot & coriander soup
Tea - Not sure - we are going out, but will try to be careful  

Kerry - I'm the same as you, I have absolutely no willpower and when I get the munchies I am so weak and just have to eat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Janie, I'm sure you'd be ok to up it hun, I seem to recall doing that myself.  Do you agree Kerry? x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI

Is there anything else that you have with crackerbread other than cottage cheese? I found out last night that i dont like it.Im currenly eating 2 weetabix but i have had to put sugar on them as i have left my sweetener at work, what a pity. Im glad about the soup, love soup. 
[br]: 10/08/06, 10:51Flower - Does the shopping guide have alot of tesco stuff in it?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

do you like philidelphia?  you can have as much extra light philli as you want.  or other soft low fat cheese, you could have some with herbs in?  or you could just put salad and ham or chicken on them?  

I'm also gonna bring boiled egg salads with me (you can have as many eggs as you want) or prawns etc


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yummy I love philly and eggs - I'm liking the sound of this.  I think my big weakness is bread - how much bread can you have flower?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

i didnt know you could get extra light phiily. Never seen it before, have seen normal and light! I will have a look in Booths and Tesco on my way to work. What other stuff do you eat? I didnt get the shopping thing as i didnt have enough cashon me, so im eating the same stuff. I need inspiration


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I do agree, upping dose will be fine Janie.

I will try and do a no count list that you can all print off....give me some time and I'll post it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Kerry thats great.

Yes they do extra light philli and its still lovely. so get some of that, some ham, lots of potatoes, dried pasta, tinned tomatoes, chicken, fish, (i dont eat other meat if you do you can have pork etc as long as the skin is off), low fat yogurts. have you got the handbook Claire?

you can do the homemade chips like on SW, where you spray the potatoes with fry light and cook in the oven. they are no count. so you could have those with eggs and beans - completely no count.

Tonight I'm gonna get a huge back of pasta and a big bag of potatoes so i always have some staples in[br]: 10/08/06, 11:15sorry, didnt answer about the bread thing. thats gonna be my only problem. bread isnt no count so you would have to use it from your 21 points weekly allowance, but I'm saving my 21 points for alchol and garlic bread at weekend


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Is the handbook the one you get when you join/ I have got that but it doesnt seem to have any branded foods in it so im a bit flummoxed. I wll deffo get some of that philly, and i forgot about them SW chips. Thats the only way i will struggle is with have=ing differnt foods and i will struggle to stay focused on it..... but at the endof the day i need to lose it and if i stick to it this time then i dont need to do it again....( unless i get pregnant, seems unlikey).


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

All the branded no count stuff is in the Shopping guide, you have to buy theat one xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ah right yes i'm with you, well in the book you first get (switch) you can at least see the main foods, and i think it says "low fat soft cheese" or something.    I've also got the shopping guide from when i did the points, and its more detailed.  if there is anything in particular you like and you want me to check give us a shout or it might be worth you getting it if you want to feel more in control x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right, I've got the list!

The Complete No Count List. (non-branded) 

Fruits, Vegetables & Beans:
If you have canned fruit, it should be canned in natural juice, NOT syrup. 
Apple
Apricots
Banana
Blackberries
Blackcurrants
Blueberries
Cantaloupe melon
Carambola, star fruit
Cherries
Clementines
Cranberries
Custard apple
Damson
Elderberries
Figs, fresh
Fruit cocktail
Galia melon
Gooseberries
Grapefruit
Grapes
Greengage
Guava
Honeydew melon
Kiwi fruit
Kumquats
Lemon
Lime
Loganberries
Lychees
Mandarin
Mango
Nashi pear
Nectarine
Orange
Papaya 
Passion fruit
Peach
Pear
Pineapple
Plums
Pomegranate
Raspberries
Redcurrants
Rhubarb
Satsumas
Sharon fruit
Strawberries
Tangerines
Watermelon 

Vegetables: 
Artichoke hearts
Asparagus spears
Aubergine
Beansprouts
Beetroot including pickled
Broccoli
Brussels sprouts
Butternut squash
Cabbage
Carrot
Cauliflower
Celeriac
Celery
Chilli, fresh, green or red
Chinese leaves
Corn on the cob
Courgette
Cucumber
French beans
Garlic
Gherkins
Green beans
Jersalem artichoke
Kale
Lettuce
Marrow
Mushrooms
Mustard and cress
Okra
Olives in brine
Onions including pickled
Parsnip
Peas
Pepper
Potato, not fried or processed
Pumpkin
Quorn
Radish
Redcurrants
Rocket
Sauerkraut
Shallots
Spring onions
Sugar snap peas
Swede
Sweet potato
Sweetcorn
Tomato
Turnip
Vine leaves
Water chestnuts
Yam 

Beans: 
Aduki beans
Baked beans in tomato sauce
Black beans
Black eyed beans
Borlotti beans
Broad beans
Butter beans
Cannellini beans
Chick peas
Flagolet beans
Haricot beans
Kidney beans
Lentils, red, green or brown
Lentils, sprouted
Mixed pulses
Mung beans
Pearl barley
Pinto beans
Soya beans
Soya beans, sprouted
Tofu
Yellow split peas 

Grains: 
Breakfast cereals must be eaten with skimmed milk- not as dried cereal. ]
All-bran
Bran flakes
Corn flakes
Porridge
Puffed wheat
Rice krispies
Shredded wheat
Shreddies
Special K
Weetabix
Bulghar wheat
Couscous
Crispbread*
Pasta*
Popcorn, air popped
Noodles
Rice, any type
Rice cakes
Rice noodles
Spaghetti in tomato sauce, canned

* =not filled 

Meat, Fish, Poultry & Eggs: 
Choose lean meat, trim any fat, and discard any surplus fat that results from cooking. Bacon, lean back
Beef
Gammon
Ham
Lamb
Pork
Rabbit
Venison 

Fish:
If you have canned fish it should be in water, brine or tomato sauce- not in oil. Bream
Caviar
Clams
Cockles
Cod
Cod roe
Coley
Crab
Crabsticks
Eel
Haddock
Hake
Halibut
Herring
Herring roe
Hoki
Jellied eels
John dory
Lobster
Mackerel
Monkfish
Mussels
Oysters
Pilchards
Pike
Plaice
Prawns
Red mullet
Red snapper
Salmon
Sardines
Scallops
Sea bass
Shark
Shrimps
Skate
Sole
Sprats
Squid
Swordfish
Trout
Tuna
Turbot
Whelk
Whiting
Winkles 

Poultry: 
Choose lean poultry, remove the skin and discard any surplus fat that results from cooking. 
Chicken
Duck
Turkey Eggs We suggest you limit eggs to a maximum of 8 per week Eggs, any type Dairy Cottage cheese, any type
Fromage frais, low fat
Low fat soft cheese
Quark
Skimmed milk
Soya milk
Soya yoghurt
Yoghurt, low fat or very low fat, any flavour 

Drinks:
Coffee
Diet drinks, any under 1 kcal per 100ml
Fruit squash, low sugar
Soda water
Tea
Tomato juice
Water 

Soup: 
Avoid the creamy varieties
Canned
Dried
Homemade, with any ingredients on this list

Restaurant Condiments, Sauces & Dressings:
Apple sauce
Artificial sweetner
Baking powder
Beef extract
Bicarbonate of soda
Capers
Cream of tartar
Curry powder
Fat or oil free dressing
Geletine
Gravy granules
Herbs, fresh or dried
Lemon juice
Lime juice
Low fat cooking spray
Marmite
Mint sauce
Mustard
Passata
Pepper
Salsa
Salt
Soy sauce
Spices, fresh or dried
Stock cubes, any types
Sugar free jelly
Tabasco pepper sauce
Teriyaki sauce
Thai fish sauce
Tomato puree
Vanilla essence
Vinegar
Wasabi paste
Worcestershire sauce 

Other:
Weight watchers fruities 

You can probably cut and paste into word file and print off from there, If anyone wants it emailing, PM and I'll send it through.

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Kerry - that would be great x

The bread thing is hard - I gave up alcohol about 3 months ago so I could have bread instead of wine   

Kerry you posted at the same time as me - that list is huge - thanks so much for posting it for us


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow Kerry - you are amazing thankyou!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Anything for my girlies!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats a really good start for anyone starting with no count, then if you want branded you need the shopping guide really.

You should have 3 meals a day and eat until comfortably full. snacks allowed in between are only fruit and WW fruities. [br]: 10/08/06, 12:00gonna get some sugar free jelly and have it in the fridge at all times!! and tinned fruit too[br]: 10/08/06, 12:01just had a brainwave because i cant have bread with my soup, i'll have some rivita


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Brilliant! That'll be when I miss bread!   Would crackerbread do too?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah you can have crispbread, crackerbread and Krisp rolls according to shopping guide. whats the difference? 

we have a local farmer who comes in once a week so i've just bought a dozen eggs of him!![br]: 10/08/06, 12:49i love couscous and just seen thats no count wooo-hoo![br]: 10/08/06, 12:51bit confused, just checked the shopping guide and a lot of couscous like say Asdas own arent no count, so what do they mean by couscous on the no count list? i only know the ones in the packet that you add water to?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's a question, we are going for a curry tonight.  What should I have?  Have been trying to avoid eating out as I never know what to have.....would something like chicken tikka be ok??


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Flower - im going to get that book next week, the shopping guide one. I like to make things fresh though so i dont think i will be buying things like ready meals, although it does come in handy to have them in.

KerryB - wow thats brill, must have taken you ages.

can you have spag bol on the no count? made with real minve not that quorn ?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hiya girls I am back on the diet after my trip to sunny devon!!!!  
Janie - chicken tikka is the best option on WW I think  
Great list Kerry - thanks very much!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Sarah - how was Devon - hope you had a good time


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

lovely thanks but was naughty and had a few cream teas


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, you were in Devon, I reckon its compulsory


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I could eat one now but have to make do with an apple


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower... I assume it plain cous cous that you cook yourself and add veg etc to. Uless thats what you mean tand I'm being really thick!  

Sarah....Mmm..cream tea's are compulsary! 

Janie...is chicken tikka the dry one? I'd go for that with plain rice.

BBM.....I cut and pasted so I cheated really  

Just been naughty and had a Brie and grape sandwich from M&S! Oops


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Janie - chicken tikka or prawn something will be best, avoid creamy sauces. love curry!

Claire - the shopping guide has no ready meals that are no count hun but lists everything else like branded soups and other stuff you would use to make your own food etc so you can see whats what.  all the ready made meals are not no count, like you i'm really wanting to make stuff.  you can do spag bol with mince just use mince and make your own sauce with tinned toms, onions, m/rooms etc.

Kerry - not sure if we are thinking of the same thing, will have a look in asda tonight thanks chuck

Right girls, just been to a retirement party, resisted all the buffet and cake but had one small bucks fizz, shall i put it down as 1 point.  That leaves me with 20 for the week


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah 1 point sounds about right.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie for the moment.  I hear a few of you are starting No Count but maybe are a bit confused about some aspects.  Im an old hand at it now so if any of you have any questions please email me at [email protected] and I will happily help.  I wont be able to check the boards every day but I do check my email so its no problem.

I started back on track myself today after gaining back a half stone    So far so good but then again, Ive only had breakfast!  

Please email me, it will be nice to keep in touch even if I cant get on the forum.  Good luck with the diet and remember, honestly, just email me if you need me or just want to chat 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Witchie  I remember you knowing everything there was to know about no count!!  xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Witchie, "talk" later xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I nmanaged to stay away from the fridge. I went to bed and watched my Gordon (Ramsey) then spent over and hour in the bathroom at about 3am feeling totally poop.
I have brouight my weigh in forward to tomorrow at 11am. Imagine it spending my 30th birthday being weighed oh what fun!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Sal, poorly girl. Are you ok now?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

better to get weighed before the celebrations begin hon   what were you doing in the bathroom at 3?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought that. I had to change the appointment as I have to take dd for her skin test for the BCG and I will have to work late Monday. So at least ian have a proper treat without worrying about the weigh in. I have just bought a bottle of pink champers from m and s. 

The little visit to the bathroom for an hour last night was down to met bum without the met. If you catch my drift


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

pink champers yummy 

ah right i'm with you, you and me both, only mine was feeling like i needed to throw up


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal, you poor thing - that sounds awful


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Its either all or nothing at the moment with the Reductil. I cant keep up  If you remember the side effects I had a couple of weeks ago. But hey ho at least I will be lighter for my weigh in


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good point 

BE GOOD GIRLS!!!!!  i'm off to asda to stock up on no count produce xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm off too in a mo - have a nice evening girls x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Kerry - Well done on losing weight.  Gold star for you!

Flower - like the others said, no loss is better than a gain.  You seem very motivated and organised this week so I bet the weight will fall off!

Sally - hope you're feeling better now

Janie - enjoy your Indian.  Don't forget to ask for plain boiled rice ... the normal indian rice is calorific!  And stay away from that nan bread!

The meal at my MIL's was delicious.  I had melon for starter (so far so good), then fish pie made with filo pastry not mashed pots, with loadsa veg and 2 tiny potatos (not bad, but portion of fish pie was huge), for pudding I had a H-U-G-E slice of home made gateau with lashings of cream, then I went on to eat birthday cake with my coffee.  Oh yeah, better not forget the wine.  So, not a good day in the world of dieting!  

Salad for tea tonight.  Going so circuit training later.  Think I should maybe do 2 classes!

Tx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Just got weighed ready for my visit to the nurse and I am 14st 1 lbs.  So a total of 3 st 4 lbs off. So after the weigh in I can relax and eat what I want tonight!!

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sal, you go girl!!!!  You deserve to enjoy your special birthday tea.

I've been good so far girls on no count, last night had chicken, JP and sweetcorn. was still peckish so had a crackerbread with some extra light phili.  All no count.

Today:
Brekkie - cornflakes with skimmed milk
lunch - Baxters carrot and butterbean soup, yogurt
tea - i'm attempting to make prawn and pea byriani


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Sal that fab!  

I was naughty, again!  DH and I had coffee in BHS and I had a chocolate crunch thing. For tea I had a large yorkie pud with mash and pea's, yum 

Today:
Toast with no sugar jam and olive spread
Salad with Mozzarella pearls and half a ciabatta roll
Tea not sure yet, might be out with the girls.

So, not following No count yet! But I ma being good. Upped my Met dose yesterday too, so far so good!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls,

I was very bad last night and decided against the chicken tikka and had a proper curry, no willpower you see  

Today:
Brekkie: toast & an apple
Lunch: low fat soup
Dinner: chicken breast & loads of veggies

Kerry, glad its going well with the Met

Sally - well done with the weight loss and HAPPY BIRTHDAY - is it today??

Flower - you have been very good on the diet, you seem really motivated

Tiggy - the meal at MIL's sounds delicious

Hope everyone is ok today - am so glad its Friday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Janie
I feel very motivated again, i think its because i've switched from points to no count its making me watch what I'm having because i have to keep referring to my books etc.  the big test is tomorrow as we have friends coming for dinner but dh is making them a canneloni and i'm gonna rustle up a no count pasta dish for me. then using my 21 weekly points allowance for extras for wine and garlic bread 
Not sure about how you can lose on no count because you can if you want eat tons at each sitting, but i'm still trying to watch portions although this morning had a full bowl of cornflakes because i could


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Good morning girlies,

I am having a proper cr*p morning, Had a huge arguement with the not so DP this morning about him helping me more around the house. He was being really nasty so i chucked a teaspoon at him in frustration and it smashed the microwave door. I also came on this morning which didnt help, you think i would be used to it by now lol. To top it off, i was straightening my hair and i dropped the GHD's, so i caught them by the hot end and now have a hugr blister on my little finger. I could really cry.

Anyways, hows everybody else?

Flower - I asked about the size of the portion on no count and she showed me a plate that was measured into sections with pasta in one, meat in the other and veg in the other

Today:
Brekkie - fruit
Lunch - Toast, small tin of beans, mushrooms and 2 poached eggs
Tea - Egg, SW chips and peas


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun your not having a good day are you.   at the teaspoon throwing though! Good but bad shot!

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

bbmonster.......


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I know, i feel sorry for the microwave, wish it had hit him   He was really nasty, i was telling him that i needed help round the house etc and that im not his skivvy and he just stood there saying ' aww you are so badly done to aint you' being really sarcastic. We will see who is badly done to when i ave got my stuff and gone, thats how i feel at the moment.
I fel like giving up on this treatment coz it obviously aint working, feel like leaving him coz im so tired and i just feel like my life is cooking, cleaning and going to work...... and most of all...... i can't have a mars bar!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, this phase will pass don't worry   And STAY AWAY FROM THE MARS BARS!!!!!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I think it will pass when i stop the clomid, have had 2 months now at 100mg, how many am i allowed, i had 50mg before but didnt ovulate on it. 
Mars bar.......... come to mummy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You can have up to 12 cycles of Clomid, at any dose.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

would they count the months at 50mg in with that or start from scratch with the ones where i started ovulating? Have i got 10 left do you think?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No the 50mg will count toward your 12 cos you've still had the drugs even if they didn't work that cycle.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Claire  If i were you i'd have the marsbar then forget about it and get on track!  

I've been told different to kerry so you might want to check with your consultant.  I had 6 months on 50mg and 100mg without ovulating, by month 7 it was working (higher dose and Met) and gynae said i could have 12 months of it on top of the 6 months where it didnt work. i guess all the docs are different x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh thats interesting, I wonder if my non-ovulating cycles would count then. Worth asking about I suppose.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah check kerry, i was surprised. i'd have had 18 months in total x[br]: 11/08/06, 12:27just having Baxters veggie carrot and butterbean soup - gorgeous! and so filling


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got to go to bloddy M&S again! Bought some gym trousers yesterday and they are really tight round the middle! Will have lunch when I get back I think.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmmm soup ^eatpie^ I am having a prawn salad and its sooo not salad weather here today!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I got 2 lots of king prawns in asda last night yummy. gonna do one in the prawn biryani tonight then have some in a salad. got tuna steaks and chicken breasts too so thats another 2 nights tea sorted   

You definitely feel like you are eating more on no count, but its the inbetween snacking thats the hardest part as if you want crisps etc you have to dip into your 21 weekly points which isnt a lot


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Went to the nurse and got weighed and i had lost another lb. God only knows how. but that makes me 14 stone exactly. Another 4 weeks of tablets then back for another check up.

Sal x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I decided against the mars bar, haveing crackerbread with that xtra light philly stuff flower told me about, with ham and tommymato on it, with a forest fruit bar.
Can you have muller light yogs on no count or do you count them in your weekly points? they are on bogof at tesco so i took advantage


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

claire - yep muller light are free on no count - they're on offer in asda too so i got 5 pots last night.  so you'd just need to use your points towards the forest fruit bar would you?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, thr fruit bar is 1 1/2 points. I use my points for bread, i have got 15 points left, i earned 4 the other day , you can add them on cant you? The rest of the points i earn i will just use to hopefully boost weight loss. I also use my points for hot choc. If i lose on Tuesday im gonna have my mars bar


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great stuff   I've used one point since yesterday morning so far, saving them for tomorrow for wine and garlic bread  and a glass of vino tonight and some margarine for my bread at weekend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Had my salad and roll, still a bit peckish might get a cupasoup. Got some strawbs and grapes for a snack


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good girl kerry 
will let you know what this biryani is like tonight, as you can replace the prawns with chicken x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh that would be good. Yeah try and and let me know.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

oh let us know flower - I cant eat prawns or any kind of shellfish but if it can be done with chicken then I'll give it a go.

Had my soup and was still hungry so had an apple and was still hungry so have just been naughty and had some square crisps


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

can you eat ytinned peas on no count? I really need to get the shopping guide on Tuesday


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Pea's aren't in the shopping guide at all! How weird


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so hungry today - I cant stop eating - am now on my 4th apple


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You'll be on the loo all night! I stayed away from the cupasoup and had fruit. Hungry now though. Chinese tonight with some girlfriends


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

mmm, yum...Chinese, what will you have - I never know what to eat when I'm eating out, particularly with things like Chinese, I always end up having chicken chow mein as I don't think that is as bad as some of the other stuff, but I get bored with having the same thing


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm veggie but just started eating chicken again so might have something like chicken in yellow bean sauce as thats really low point, and yum! Might have a few won tons or spring rolls


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Enjoy - and have a good weekend x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sally - Happy birthday and well done on losing so much weight.

bbmonster - I hope your day has improved, sounds like you had a rough start.

Kerry - You've put me in the mood for a Chinese!  Hope you enjoy it.

Flowerpot - I hope you enjoy your meal with your friends.  I'm well impressed that you're gonna have a different meal to everyone else. 

Janie - Now I feel like a packet of crisps after you've mentioned them.  This thread makes me hungry!

Today I've eaten quite a bit already.  
          Breakfast:  Bran flakes and semi skimmed milk
          Snack:      Scone and jam
          Another Snack:  Apple
          Lunch:      Chicken pasta
          Snack:      Mango 
          Another Snack:  Cherries
          Yet another snack:  Blackcurrent and something or other smootie
          Dinner:  Ham and potato salad, then raspberries and natural yogurt for pudding (I'll eat my pudding later in the night and treat it as another snack)

As you can see I'm a bit of a grazer.  I'd eat non-stop given half the chance!
Tx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Tiggy - sorry for putting the idea of crisps in your head.  I'm bl00dy starving today!!  Am going home in a mo and cant wait to have my dinner   , what going on, I'm never this hungry.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm starving too  (damn cheek considering what I've eaten today).  I just had a cup of coffee to try and suppress my appetite.  Didn't work though!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

nightmare!  I'm off now.  Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya diet buddies

I have been terrible this weekend but I knew I would be.

Fiday night I had Mussels followed by fillet steak in mushroom sauce and veggies followed by cheesecake accompanied by garlic bread,white wine and pink champers. 
Then last night I had chinese take away chicken szechuan fried rice and chips with prawn crackers and followed by a piece of birthday cake and white wine again!!

i have been extra good todfay and I am off out in a mo to do my 14 mile cycle. I need to really get myself back on track after my birthday treat weekend.

I hope you lot are doing better than me

Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, sounds like you had a scrummy birthday, heaven!!

Well diet buddies, I can honestly say I have been very good. I have fully kept to no count.  I used all my weekly 21 points over the weekend on alcohol and garlic bread.  Saturday night I did a separate quorn pasta to our friends who had something I couldnt have and I had no cheescake - no dessert at all!!!  Friday night made the no count prawn biriyani - really nice and you can make with chicken tool. will bring in the recipe tomorrow and post it for you. It takes about 10 mins so really quick.

Today:
brekkie - cornflakes and skimmed milk
lunch - crackerbread, low fat soft cheese with garlic and herbs and quorn ham, muller light yogurt
tea - tuna steak with something not sure what yet

I made up a big bowl of sugar free jelly at the weekend too which came in handy.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow you have been good! Well done Hun. And you only have till Weds to start a new week with points so I'm sure you'll have done well. Plus if   has arrived any bloat will have gone and you'll be light as a feather!  

Sal...your meal sounds lovely, glad you enjoyed it.

I wasn't great. Chinese was lovely on Friday, and had 3 glasses of wine. Saturday was quite good as we ere busy, but the buffet at the do we went to was stodgy and I had lots of wine. Paid for it yesterday though, very poorly - its the Met I think - but did manage Chinese in the evening. Naughty but nice 

I'll be good again from today. Had toast and PB for brekkie, we're ordering in lunch so will get a tuna sandwich or tuna salad. JP for tea with salad and coleslaw after Boxercise. Weight myself yesterday morning and had lost 5lbs, but only cos i was so dehydrated. Weighed again last night as had still lost one since Thursday! This Met is wonderful!   Going to be good this week, and might go to WW on weds but might not.

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

WOW Flower you have been very good - well done!

I have been OK (ish), went out for dinner on Saturday night and was a bit naughty as had a pud, but chose the banana crepe, so thought that would be better that having something totally outrageous!

I feel very bloated and fat at the moment, not sure if its the drugs.

Sal, glad you had a good birthday, your meal sounded delicious!

Kerry - how much met are you on now?

Well today is going to be:

brekkie - 2 small toasts
lunch - low fat soup
dinner - chicken breast and loads of veggies

I better get some work done - was in late today as had to go for blood test.

Catch up with you all later

Jane x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie....well done on the pud, that sounds lovely and your right better than a full blown sundae or something! I'm on 1000mg at the moment, upping to 1500mg on thursday. So far so good!  

Ordered tuna sweetcorn with salad on ciabatta for lunch, bad bread but everything else is ok.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

The crepe was nice, but DH was tucking into bread & butter pudding with custard and I would have preferred to have had that  

I'm still on 1000mgs am too scared to increase the dose  

Your lunch sounds yummy.  I must try my best to be good - getting weighed on Weds.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I have buggered my diet up, im gutted. I thought you could have any food off the no count list for your snacks so i have been having crackerbreads with extra light philly and ham and tomato on, but ti think your just supposed to have fruit. GUTTED!!!! other than that i ahve been good. will i be ok?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well i am back to being good. I went out last night on my bike and got totally soaked. But it was strangely enjoyable.

Veggie pasta for tea tonight

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

BB....I don't see that it will matter, if you can eat as much as you want of those foods, how will your body distinguish between a snack and a meal?? Do you know what I mean? As long as you've had Free food, I don't see what difference it'll make. On SW you can eat free food anytime of day and you still lose weight, and as the principles are the same on No count (apart from bread), surely it'll work the same? Your body doesn't think "Oh, she's doing that No Count diet again"!!  

Janie...I'm with you there!

Sal..what do you put in your veggie pasta?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Claire - i'm sure you will be ok but the rule is that you have 3 meals a day with no snacking inbetween unless its fruit or fruities.  yesterday i only had 2 meals breakfast late so almost lunch and tea so last night as had munches but still had a meal left so had philli on crackerbread.  

just having WW low fat soft cheese with roasted onion and chive. its one point per serving or free on no count, really nice!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just re-read my post - didn't mean to sound arsey!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you dont sound arsey missy!!!!! dont be daft


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think Clomid paranoia is setting in!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Flower - i knew i had buggered it. I hope i lose now, lets hope luck is on my side lol. I have eaten a heck of alot healthier than i was tho so that should help


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i reckon you will have been fine, you have done some improvement so it has to help. try and stick to 3 meals for the next couple of days. good luck

i'm intrigued to know whether no count will have helped me, will find out on Weds. otherwise back on points!!

 Kerry - I thought it had!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry  I use french beans ,sweetcorn,pepper,carrot and mushrooms,brocoli. Then just throw them together with a little tom sauce and mix with the pasta. Pretty boring but quick and esy. and it is only for me as dh is doing his stupid shift  again this week. I looked just like a student yesterday doing my shopping. Loads of resady meals for dh and veggies for me


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Can I consume a certain slimming milk shake (the one with red name on the can) whilst ttc? I'm off Clomid and trying Agnus Castus for the foreseeable future. Bxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, that sounds really good actually, nice and quick. what tom sauce do you use, tinned toms or puree or something?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

they were buy one get one free and I think it is bertolli. Roasted yellow pepper garlic and tom sauce. a jar will do about 4 meals for me. So guess whats for tea tomorrow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Beathag...I think so hun, you should be ok with them but check the packaging before you stock up just in case.

Sal..that sounds really nice, might do that this week. My BF finally got DH to eat a tomato pasta bake the other week, he always eats her food! She could serve him dog food and he'd eat it cos she cooked it!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds yummy Sal, not high fat either?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal, that veggie pasta sounds really good and pretty easy to do - am going to give it a try.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep low fat and filling. You can add as mnay veggies as you like and they dont count. Just make sure you measure your pasta and only use about 100g sauce

Just call me Delia!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

excellent!  and on no count i can have loads of pasta!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

how much pasta should a portion be?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I usually have about 100g uncooked. Or I think it is 300g cooked. I have the same with rice


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

oh that ok then - that what I have but then I just thought I might be having too much    thanks


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Damn forgot until now about the weight gain and Clomid


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hungry hungry hungry hungry hungry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm ok at the moment but will be hungry in about an hour, especially whilst i'm in tesco trying to avoid anything i shouldnt have!!!  

tonight marinating tuna steak in soy, lemon juice and paprika. sticking it on George Foreman or a griddle and having with cous cous and salad


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sounds lovely. I am off to domy veggies

Be good ladies

Sal x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

being so bloated is probably doing my weight loss some good - I feel so full, I couldn't eat anything and I usually get the serious munchies around this time.

Enjoy your veggie pasta Sal.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Might ditch the JP tonight and have pasta, will need the energy after boxing class!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am logging off now girls - hope you all have a nice evening   xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

How are we doing this  morning??

Were we all good??

I was good and managed to go ut on my bike so a few extra calories burned.

Brekkie  Special K purple berry    semi skimmed milk

Lunch    Ryvita and philly grapes

Dinner      Low fat lasange and salad


Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls, i've been good, had a little glass of white wine last night just to try and relax with dh but other than that had sweetpotato, tuna steak, cous cous and salad 

today:
brekkie: cornflakes and skimmed milk
lunch - WW soft cheese again with quorn ham on crackerbread, mullerlight
tea - pasta of some sort, probably with quorn and tinned toms or something

I feel like I've lost this week but its probably losing AF bloat


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It still counts a loss is a loss

Well done chick keep it up


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I did have JP, but didn't go to Boxercise as my friend cried off and I didn't want to go without a partner, stupid really. Had a glass of wine also to make me feel better, but was pretty good apart from that. I made pasta bake (mushroom and courgette with tomoato sauce) and made DH a lasagne.

Toast for breakkie
Ryvita and philly for lunch
Pasta bake for tea
xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we should all buy shares in Philly the amount us lot eat!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yes we should!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning girls

I wasn't too good last night - wasn't hungry at all because of all the bloating, so DH got a Chinese take away and I had a little pick at that, then about 9pm had serious munchies and scoffed some chocolate - oh dear am not doing very well at the moment  

Today:
brekkie - 2 small granary toasts
lunch - heinz veggie soup
dinner - not sure will probably do the chicken and veggies that we should have had last night

getting weighed in the morning - I don't think I have lost anything this week.

Anyway - hope your all ok today


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Never say never Janie you  might just of lost. Just wait and see

Wheres your lovely piccie gone??

sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Janie, you might be surprised, you have been good most of the week. good luck for weigh in


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Girls - am just feeling a bit negative today - AF is due on Saturday and already have signs that shes on her way  

I tried to post a better piccie as that one was a bit naff - I took it myself   only I cant find another one now!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dont feel down Janie, you only have to look at the voting room polls to see how many BFP's have come when girls have thought AF was coming so stay positive.  And if you havent lost weight you could have pre-AF bloat if she is coming, plus its so hard to not eat when due xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Right Girls am back with you proper!!!

Brekkie - grapes, apple and dried blueberries (yummy)
Lunch - tuna sandwich on brown bread
Dinner - King Prawns with peppers, courgettes and tomatoes (from the garden!!!!) with brown rice.

Snacks - apples and pumpkin seeds!!!!!
Lots of water!!!!

Janie
I got a BFP in December and I was convinced I was getting af I never thought I would get a BFP!!!!!  loads of cramps, spots, greasy hair and even a cold sore!!! Oh and mega dry skin!!!! In fact I wish for cold sores each 2WW now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dried blueberries, not seen them? i love blueberries!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

ooh me too, where are they from?

Not having ryvita and philly caved in and ordered quiche and salad....oops!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

naughty 

this ww soft cheese with onion and chive is lovely, really filling. its last me 2 days so far and still half left. makes a change from phili[br]: 15/08/06, 12:33kerry - just found our recipes on the belly buddies forum!!!! do you think we can get it moved back here for us


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

WEll done Flower for finding them. 

Ask suzie she should know. Cant we copy and paste them??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

You are right girls - MUST STAY POSITIVE    I have all of Sarah's symptoms except for the coldsore.  Its hard to keep a happy balance of being way too positive and totally down in the dumps 

Dried blueberries sound good - where are they from?  Must get some

Oh am so glad you have found the recipes - Well done Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

theres about 6 pages, i've put a message on but not sure if they will check it?  i guess we could pm suzie?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes PM Suzie, she'll move it for us I'm sure. 

I know I'm naughty  but feel so   today I need some comfort food! Your cheese sounds lovely, asda?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you can have a treat hun. And if it makes you feel better then it is worth it.

i am starving


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

dried blueberries from waitrose peeps


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just resisted cake at a leaving do, had a little bucksfizz.  thats 4 lots of cake i've turned down since last thursday, god I'm a saint!! ha ha


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower - well done on the cake, not sure I could have turned it down, could just eat something sweet and sticky


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm sucking on some ww fruities instead and a banana and apple [br]: 15/08/06, 13:55I'll pm Suzie now about the recipe list


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm rubbish...the lads bought me a chocolate muffin and I scoffed it! The bloody quiche had ham in it after I asked for veggie! Had to pick it all out, there was hardly anything left! God's way of telling me not to cheat I think! 

I'm never going to lose this weight!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right missy, what can I do to get your motivation back. you were doing so well. do you think you should go back to class?[br]: 15/08/06, 14:58hopefully the Met will sort it out what you have eaten


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Take cover shes gonna blow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I got a card from my leader yesterday saying where am I and I could go back and not pay missed weeks. Maybe I will tomorrow. Need the discipline I think. It doesn't help being here, this place makes me want to eat! Mainly cos I get so bored! Not good. I will try I promise. Amd going to body combat tonight, will work extra hard. Been great on Met so far, and have lost 4.5lbs I think (weigh in thursday at home). I know I can do just need to be more orgainsed!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just found this on bellybuddies - good for you kerry (veggie):-

cheesy leeks

serves two

2 large leeks
1 large onion
4 rashers of veggie bacon (tesco)
2 dairyleas slices
2 teaspoons of low fat garlic and herb soft cheese (Morrisons or tesco)

chop up the leeks onions and veggie bacon and cook in a wok for five minutes - with a couple of squirts of fry light - stirring continuously - then cut up cheese slices and add them - also add the soft cheese and stir in till melted

i follow ww and one serving counts as two and a half points and tasty lovely
also ready quickly when you are feeling peckish

[br]: 15/08/06, 15:09maybe have a think about going back hun, you might need the discipline like me and the meetings make me more spurred on[br]: 15/08/06, 15:11anyone got a good idea for something to go with pasta tonight. got all the usual stuff in like peppers, garlic, mushroom, tin toms, quorn mince, onion. might just chuck it all in a frying pan or something?[br]: 15/08/06, 15:26somebody has just explained to me what eggy bread is and i like the sounds. could we have it on our diets you think? she said whisk eggs (free on no count, but low in points anyway), dip bread in (you could use WW bread) and fry it (fry light)?[br]: 15/08/06, 15:40god i'm waffling look how many posts i've done [br]: 15/08/06, 15:50ok ok i get the message


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

talking to yourself again Flower  

Ughh Eggy Bread....Dh makes that it makes me heave.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI All

Hope evrybody is well.I went to my first weigh in today after joining last week and i have lost 4lbs. Thought it would have been more but hey!! I buggered it up abit, we are only supposed to have 3 meals on no count and any snacks should be fresh fruit... not the crackers that i was having everyday lol. Maybe i would have lost more if i didnt have the crackers.

Flower - eggy bread is lovely, made thew full fat way tho. not too sure about the frylight way lol


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done bbmonster   that is a great loss!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done BB that fantastic! I'm glad the 3 meal blip didn't stop you losing!

Flower...I love eggy bread, isn't that what the Americans call French Toast and serve it with maple syrup, I love it when we go! Yum !


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I celebrated by having my long lost mars bar lol.
Back on it now tho. 
4 down about 4000 to go lol


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

right its just me who hates eggy bread!!!!!    Mmmmm pancakes and maple syrup so can't wait for my hols in November    Actually all this talk of eggs has made me fancy a boiled egg with soilders


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well Done BB - thats brilliant, you must be chuffed.

Eggy Bread - delicious, I love it, my mum used to make it for me when I was little and I still have it now. On the weekend my hubby likes a proper cooked breakfast and I have been having eggy bread with beans instead, n o idea how fattening it is but its gotta be better than having a full fry up  Kerry, yes thats what they have in the states with maple syrup..............mmmm, its making me hungry just thinking about it!![br]: 15/08/06, 16:21Think you have all gone home, I'm off too now, have a nice evening everyone


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning diet buddies

Its weigh in day for me  my scales at home say i havent lost but I'll know by 5pm today!!!

Claire - well done - 4lbs is fantastic. I lost 3 i think in my first week and look at me know, 22lbs in total. keep up the good work. are you sticking to no count?

I forgot to bring the prawn biryani recipe in but will do it and post it on the recipe post now that we have it back  
Last night did another WW recipe out of an old book i had, its low points and no count. Its bolagnaise but with baked beans, just fry off some chopped onion and mince (i used quorn), then when softened add tin toms, tin baked beans, 1/4 pint stock (i used vegetable), salt, pepper and a sprinkling of mixed herbs. your supposed to add wocester sauce but i didnt have any. Bring to the boil and simmer with a lid on for about 20 mins. Stir penne pasta in or similar. yummy. dh had it and loved it, there was loads left so his mate who came round last night had some as he could smell it and it made him hungry ha ha! [br]: 16/08/06, 08:58Forgot to add today's menu:-

brekkie - cornflakes and skimmed milk
lunch - crackerbread with ww soft cheese and tinned pears
tea - naughty night!! probably a curry

i've come to work and forgot my yogurt and fruit so i'll probably have the munchies, might have to try and buy some fruit from somewhere!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good and went to Body Combat, tough one last night! Had my pasta bake and went to bed! No temptations then!

Today:
toast x2 with PB
Ryvita & EL Philly with grapes
? ? ?

Melon for snack

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good girl   
xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not very hopeful for my weigh in tomorrow. Don't know whether to WW tonight or not. Got my dance class first so might go afterwards.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

were you doing Thursdays weighing in at home then?

See how you feel later, if it doesnt cost you anything to go back might be worth it? xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Well I weighed myself this morning and I have lost 1lb - am pretty happy with that as I haven't been sticking to the plan very well and I really thought that I hadn't lost anything.

Kerry - I wasn't hopeful either but its still a loss - so you never know.  I have had 2 curreis this week and it still worked out ok.

Flower - good luck for weigh in tonight 

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

WELL DONE JANIE!!!!!  keep up the good work. you could with a ticker now so you can see your losses coming off


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good idea - must get one sorted.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HURRY UP 12 O'CLOCK I AM STARVING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i was good last night but didnt go out on my bike. I went to bed at 730pm as was knackered.

Brekkie  Special K purple berries
Lunch  Green salad
Dinner  Veggie and prawn risotto

14 mile bike ride

Sal  x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

fecking hell Sal you are   a 14 mile bike ride  

B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - brown bread chicken tikka sandwich
Dinner - steamed chicken with mushrooms, tyme and lemon

snacks - apples and dried blueberries ^eat pipe^

well done Janie, good luck Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

why do you wanna eat pipe sarah? doesnt sound that appetising!   

chicken sounds yummy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

typo!!!!!!!!!!!

Flower is it weigh in tonight??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yes it is Sal 
my scales at home say i've stayed the same so we will see. I feel lighter and dh reckons my **** has gone smaller, but sometimes you can lose inches not weight. not eating or drinking anything this afternoon!  at least it will help me decide whether to stick to no count or points.  not sure actually which would work out best when going out for a meal on saturday night.  probably no count


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good luck you might get a nice surprise.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thank you xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i think I have slowed right down now but seem to be loosing inches rather than weight. You never know though I will have to wait until Friday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

can't type today   made you laff thou didn't it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You did!! 

yeah it can go like that Sal, inches rather than weight, especially with the exercise you are doing


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

tell  me about it. I broke the seat on my bike and had to pedal 8 miles home stood on the pedals. I couldnt sit down. DH offered to swap bikes but he is 4 inches taller than me and has a cross bar not good


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i am so impressed with you, you're amazing


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal you are amazing but I still find it funny you cycled 8 miles standing up!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you wouldnt be laughing if it was your [email protected] that couldnt sit down


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

[br]: 16/08/06, 14:51Sal, i'm gonna do that roasted veg pasta, if i use fry light instead of the oil, its only the cheese to point on no count, and i could use parmasen or edam which is lower point. thankyou


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

glad to help. I will post some more when I remember


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry Sal  

You were great to do that I would have chucked my bike in a hedge and hitch hiked home (no buses round here!!!!)  

Mmmm I am starving already today must be af on its way can't wait for my tea!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm starving as well, just trying to hang on till after weigh in at 5 so not long. going to asda for our curry tea so might get a little something to have straight after weigh in if i stay to class otherwise my belly will be rumbling!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I did think of chucking the bike in the manchester ship canal as I go over the bridge. But then I would of had to walk anyway


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....   your so funny!

Sarah....tea sounds nice hun. Might try that. Bought a steamer thingy in M&S but never used it!

Flower....  at weigh in hun

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am starving now. I have just put a load of recipies on the healthy eating thread and it has made me hungry"!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal, I have just been reading your recipes - thanks so much for posting them, they all sound yummy and easy to do.  You have made me hungry  

I'm off now so see you all tomorrow.

Good luck Flower for your weigh in (I think you have gone now)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

not a problem glad to share


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Claire and Janie - well done on the weight loss.

Kerry - what's body combat?

Flower - you've been very motivated. I reckon you'll have lost weight.

Sally - Are your legs sore after cycling so far standing up?

I've lost 1lb this week.  I'm pleased but I coulda done better.  

Breakfast - branflakes and semi skimmed milk
Snack - flapjack (after eating flapjack I found out there was as many calories in it as in a king sized mars bar ... damn!)
Lunch - M&S Salmon pasta. 2 apples
Dinner - musli and semi skimmed milk (lazy cow that I am, I can't be arsed cooking!)

Off to spinning class tonight.  Need to peddle faster to work of that bloody flapjack.

Tx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

How did we all do last night?

I was good. and I managed to go out cycling. So tomorrows weigh in should be interesting. I think I have lost inches rather than weight this week

Brekkie    Special K purple berries semi skimmed milk
Lunch      Green salad  again!!
Dinner      Linda Mccartney lasange and salad
snakcs    Grapes 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls, I lost 1lb!  I am pleased but thought it might be a little better, like you Sal think I've lost inches, even dh thought I would have lost more as he said he can really tell this week.  I suppose I've stopped the Met too so the losses will slow down.   So I have that 2 stone mark right near my grasp.  I'm carrying on with no count this week:-

brekkie - weetabix with skim milk
lunch - baxters potato and leek soup, muller light yogurt
tea - left over spag bol

sal, I've printed the veg pasta recipe off and buying the stuff tonight to make it sunday 

I have to say I am so determined, I WILL DO THIS!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and we will all help you do it to. Welldone a lb is still a loss it all mounts up

sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yep 1lb loss a week for a year is 4 stone.  
now i'm not in the 2ww, as i cant afford the gym at the mo, gonna do some sit  ups each night on the tummy cruncher thing we have in the spare room, better than nothing


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well Done Flower  

Today:
brekkie - toast
lunch - soup
tea - cottage pie & veg
snacks - apple, nectarine


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i cant do sit ups because of my back. Cycling and swimming and pilates is about it for me. But I dont mind I enjoy them.
I am dreading getting weighed tomorrow. I have been good but just dont think I have gone under the 14 stone mark


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it doesnt matter if you havent sal, we are allowed a blip. I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised tho - still off the Reductil?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep. Still off the Reductil. And as of yet my appetite hasnt come back to bad


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Lets hope its maintained then hun, you might have trained your body to eat better now


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am not holding my breath. you all know what I am like for snickers!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've lost 1lb as well! Gutted, but not been good at all so thats why!

Flower...well done hun. Without Met thats a good loss hun, keep it up  

Sal...so your still off the reductil? Are you going to stay off it or see how you go? Don't forget you had your birthday treat last friday, but I'm sure all your cycling will hae burnt that off. And your probably building muscle now too, and that weighs more than fat.

Tiggy...Body Combat is like karate but more aerobic workout! Lots of punches but with dance type moves, good fun but v hard work!

 Janie & Claire

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done Kerry, dont forget to change your ticker


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well Done Kerry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done thats another off


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep. Going to try and be really good this week so I can have a good loss. I want to have lost another 19lbs by Oct appt at St Mary's. 8 weeks, thats about 2.2lbs per week! Yikes    Decided not to go back to WW, I' going to stick to healthy eating/WW principles and weigh myself at home, or get DH to do it. I'll put the fiver in a jar so I can treat myself when I get to 10st!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good thinking!  good luck, you can do it xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I would love to be 10 stone but at the rate I'm going it will take forever  .

Good luck Kerry YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and we will all be here to help you


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girlies

Kerry, flower well done with the weight losses.

Sall - what a nightmare about your bike seat, mine broke once but it was the pedal that fell off and i was miles away from home.... it was raining and i had the dog, he werent a happy chappie.

i had a pretty bad day yesterday diet wise, i got promotion yesterday at work so i went a bit mad and had 2 WW cherrybakewells and about 5 digestve biscuits...... but i was lifting yesterday at work so im hoping i burnt some of it off, hopefully. I will have to be good all week now and try not to have any points.

Can you  have crackers and cheese at the same soup for lunch? Soup alaon wont fill me


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Claire

congrats on the promotion  I think yuu deserved those buiscuits.
I'm loving Sunny and George!

yes you can have the crackers and cheese with the soup at lunchtime as long as its not in between the meals. if you have them all at one sitting you can have as much free food as you want


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Sunny and Goerge are cute arnt they. We also have 2 cats, Nugget and Foggy. I was eating brekkie ths morning, went to get my brew and i came back and Nugget the cat was chowing down on my weetabix, so i only got half my brekkie this morning haha

Im really struggling with feeling hungry between meals, anything i can do apart from fruit?

Clur!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well done on the promotion Claire!!!

I find if I drink loads of water I feel less hungry.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

snap. I drink loads of water then end up with fluid retention and have to take a dueretic. But it stops me munching

claire  Well done you


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I will try water then but im not its biggest fan. Can you have low cal juice in it?
Will my body get used to not eating as much?

Clur


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Low calorie or sugar free juice is fine. [br]: 17/08/06, 11:14or try a slim a soup if your really struggling


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Any no added squash is fine. whatever you do dont have volvic touch of fruit - you'd think it was water with a bit of flavour but it actually has 8 spoonfuls of sugar in!

on no count you can eat fruities or fruit in between meals so try different fruits like pineapple, mango, banana, berries, grapes


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Would i have to count that as points?

Flower - i have tried to do a ticker like yours, how have you done it? It keeps asking me to put my actual weight in, which i dont want to do. I just want it to track what i have lost and need to lose, not what i weigh


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

count what hun the drink? no. but the cupasoup you would unfortunately.

yeah if you put your weight in, it wont actually show it on here, it will just work the pounds you need to lose, honestly.  just tick "weight loss" then put your starting weight, current wait, and target weight and it works it out from that.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Have done it... onlt its depressed me. I have got loads to lose. Im going to be dietng forever.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just do small stages, thats what I'm doing, half stone at a time. My ticker is for my weight for IVF, ideally I should be aiming a lot lower but the IVF is my main aim. you can do it, stay strong. take it a week at a time. are you sticking with no count?[br]: 17/08/06, 11:46btw, you can have as much fruit inbetween the meals as you want, so if you have melon, banana, grapes or whatever its not pointed on no count


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Claire....you'll do it! Mine was at 60-something pounds when I started, it will shift don't worry. Well done with the promotion hun!  

I'm peckish but trying to to eat! Only an hour till lunch.

Got a ciabatta roll today with some Quorn lemon pepper chunks and salad. Yum


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah im gonna stck with no count, i find it easier.
I habe an app in September so i have to lose for then as they keep nagging me to. Im going to do t in stages.

Does weight loss actually help with ttc or is it just something else they blame being overweight on?

just nipping for bath.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that sounds yummy Kerry 

Claire - have you had a look at the "healthy eating recipes" link on this board. loads of WW ideas. you can usually make a lot of the WW ones into no count by replacing stuff like olive oil for fry light and omit cheese etc[br]: 17/08/06, 11:56i think its a bit of a touchy subject because big women do get pregnant but then you have the docs saying that your eggs are better when you are a healthier weight. they wont treat you with IVF if your BMI is high on the NHS, hence me and Kerry trying to lose.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

thats what a thought, there is a lady near me that is alot larger than anybody i know and she has got 2 kids. It really does my head in coz eing big gets blamed for a lot of things


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

gonna warm my soup up.....looking forward to having soup with potatoes in and not counting the points!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good idea for the weight loss ticker - have just got one, that should motivate me!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

welcome to the ticker club janie


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just tried to do a ticker and cant so I have seen my [email protected] with them now. and to top it off I am starving


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

It took me ages to do mine - my signature was too long so I had to get rid of some of that.  I'm not hungry today


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

woooo hooooo  I have done it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wooo-hooo

Janie - could be the Met, i noticed my hunger pangs went loads when i was on it, sometimes ended up just having toast for my tea


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah that makes sense, I have just been picking at my food lately.  If AF arrives am going to increase my Met to 1500 and then 2000 a week later.  Is it supposed to help with weight loss?

Well done with the ticker - Sal, yours is very posh


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I always go for bigger !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

janie yes you should notice it helps you lose weight, mine has slowed right down since coming off it, not sure if its just because you dont eat as much or whether its the way the food is burnt off.  kerry's weight loss will really come on now she is back on met too.  Have you found certain foods upset your tummy, ie Met bum?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I would do anyting for some met bum. I go the other way and cant part with anything Sorry tmi!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I haven't really noticed if certain foods have been a problem - the first 2 weeks of met were terrible, constantly dashing for the loo and very windy (sorry tmi), but since my body has got used to it, I have been ok in the toilet department.  I just feel very bloated but I'm wondering if thats the clomid, plus AF is due, so some of the bloat will be that.

Perhaps I'll see a difference once I up the dose.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah stick with it if you can, you might just have a few windy moments when you first up the dose but it does settle down.  when i got on it fully and was on it for a while i found it more or less fine, it was only that i had to watch certain foods but recently i'd found it much less tolerable but i'm under a lot of stress at home since dh lost his job and my tummy is probably out of sorts so the met was just adding to it.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Flower, its always good to hear someone else's experience with Met.  Sorry to hear things are stressful at home x

How is the job hunting going for DH?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun  

its really quiet this week, i think alot of places have people away, that time of the year i guess.  He has a really strong chance with a 2nd interview next tuesday and we have a good feeling about it, however we have had good feelings before only for him to be trampled on so we are trying to remain realistic about it.

Kerry - I've copied and pasted a quorn pie onto the recipe thingy, it wouldnt copy the picture but it looks scrummy, definitely gonna make it!  I've also discovered that quorn cottage pie (ready meal) is only about 3½ points. not bad at all


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Fingers crossed for Tuesday then xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Isnt cottage pie free if you make it with real mince, free on no count?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah it is Claire (kerry is doing points rather than no count). we can make it up with mince and potatoes and make it no count.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

ahh soz[br]: 17/08/06, 13:40have you tried them muller light sticky toffe pudding? yummy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i have!  its so weird having a yogurt that tastes like sticky toffee pud! I like the banana and custard ones too   Have you had your crackers and soup?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

yip. Had potato and leek soup and crackers with EL philly, ham and tomato on, and the youghurt.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i had leek and pot soup too! baxters, lovely actually. could have just gone a nice crusty roll but didnt!  whats for tea tonight then?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

more soup lol
Am at work and we are short  staffed so wont get time for a proper break plus i ate so much crap yesterday with the biccies that i need to be good today


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have given my soup a miss, as I'm not very hungry, so for the second day in a row I'm just having fruit for lunch, pineapple, melon, kiwi and pomegranate.  Cottage Pie for tea, I'm a head of myself, made it last night and its in the fridge, just need to do some carrots and broccoli to go with when I get home, hope I'm hungry by then was looking forward to the mash!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

speaking of cottage pie, how does everyone make theirs?  I attempted it on sunday, keeping it no count but it was quite bland; mince, veg, gravy and topped with mashed pototoes (which i dont make very often and they went sloppy - are you supposed to put milk or something in?).


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

i put veg in with the mince, onions, carrots (grated), peas, mushrooms. It bulks it out a bit and also gives it a bit of flavour.
You could put EL philly in the spuds to give them flavour, and some pepper[br]: 17/08/06, 14:13potatoes are rubbish at the mo for mashing, espescially tesco. Get proper mashing spuds. 
[br]: 17/08/06, 14:16Right i better be off for work, take care peeps xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I just fry mince with chopped onion, drain off any fat, add a splodge of tomato puree a splash of Worcester sauce handful of frozen peas, an oxo cube a bit of water so its not too dry, salt & pepper, sometimes a few herbs if I have some in, cook for about 20mins.  Then mash some spuds, no milk, chuck the mash on the top and bung it in the oven.  This is the way my mum has always done it but hers always tastes so much nicer than mine.

Then we have it with veggies.  Claire good idea on the grated carrots - I might give that a go next time.

How many points do you think this would be?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

right will try that then, i think i need the worcester sauce as i have quorn mince which hasnt much flavour.
what are proper mashing spuds then?  is it maris piper?

for an average portion Janie I'd have thought about 3-4 points as its only the mince and the potato that is pointed?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

i dont put half that stuff in... fry onion, add mince, carrot and mushrooms, peas. Cook for a bit. Add water and oxo cube. Cook for 20 mins and then add gravy granules to thicken. Mash spuds. add EL philly, spread on top of mince, pop in oven til pots go a bit brown..... voila, done


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going food shopping tonight so just planned the weekend meals, gonna make quorn chilli tomorrow totally no count, out for a meal sat so will stick to fish or chicken and Sal's roasted veg pasta on Sunday   yummy!!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

off to work now, byee


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya Claire - be good!  xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Claire - dont work too hard.

Flower 4 points is pretty good, I thought it would be more  .  I use Maris Piper spuds.

Anyone got any idea how bad lamb chops are?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I thought the quorn cottage pie was much higher so thats good to know. I do make my own sometime,s with quorn, carrots diced up, peas and veggie gravy topped with fluffy mash (made with skim milk) Its yum! thanks fro posting the recipe.

forgot I am upping my met dose today so just had my second tablet. Hope my lunch doesn't react with it.

Cos we've go no kitchen at work, I can't get any proper water, the water in the warehouse if mains but doesn't taste right, so I'm thirsty but no water to drink! Might have to find some diet coke or something.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

do you do anything to flavour the quorn mince kerry? mine tasted a bit non-descript. do you have to precook the carrots and peas etc? yeah the quorn ready one is really low, its the smaller one, they do a bigger family size one.  handy to have in.

just added worcester sauce and maris piper pots to my shopping list!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm off now girls, got an early finish today and off tomorrow.....woo hoo.

Will probably log on tomorrow from home in between washing and ironing.

Be good xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bye Janie, be good too.  hope AF stays away xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks xx me too


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

morning girlies.

Up early today, just had my weetabix with sweetener and skimmed milk.
Going shopping today with my 7 month old future godson for his christening outfit with his mummy and we are having lunch ot, hope she picks somwhere nice, and that has paoched eggs on the menu. Do they do them at McDonalds?  

I hope evrybody has been good, i ept pinching digestves again at worl last night, im very naughty. There was only 2 of us on last night so had to drink my soup as quick as poss hence wanting to munch the biccies.

Flower - did you get your stuff for your cottage pie? 

janie - Have a good day off

Kerry - hope the met is going ok and no met   now you have increased your dose

Take care peeps


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bb monster you naughty girl. STAY AWAY FROM THE BICCIES   

Well 2lb off for me. I was quite surprised as I thought nothing had shifted this week but just shows.

Brekkie    Healthy balance cereal semi skimmed milk
Lunch    Ryvita and el philly,grapes nectarine
Dinner    Pasta and veggies with sauce

Be good ladies

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies!

Be good today Claire, stay away from the bickies 

I didnt get the stuff for cottage pie as I'd already planned for the weekend. Got stuff for quorn chilli tonight with rice, tomorrow out for a meal, sunday making Sal's veg pasta with cremefreche and mustard  Was good last night, had left over pasta bolagnaise with a JP and a mango as wanted something sweet. I even resisted when dh opened a bottle of red wine...thats my pleasure for tonight Mmmmmm.

Anyone seen the new cereal "oak bakes". got some last night and just tried one this morning as dh was doing his brekkie and they are nice, cinnamon i think, just wondering if they are classed as "unsugared" ie, safe for no count?

Got some nice thin smoked salmon that was on offer last night, thought would be nice with the cheese on crackerbreads for lunches

Today:-
Brekkie - cornflakes skimmed milk
lunch - cottage cheese, tomatoe and rivita, grapes
tea - quorn chilli and rice

[br]: 18/08/06, 09:41ps, well done sal


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

going cycling tonight Sat and Sun and hopefully will losse some more before the Cons on tuesday. then I can ask for my new drugs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Go girl!!     you can do it. what drugs are they?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

them gondaorphins (sp) that you inject to induce ovulation. thats assuming I am still not ovulating. We will have to wait and see


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning!

Lots of chat to catch up on for some reason! Weighed myself again this morning and was 2lbs lighter than yesterday   Don't know if its my scales or if yesterday I was heavier cos I hadn't been to the loo for 24hours (sorry tmi!)! Forgot to up my dose yesterday, will start today and hopefully start seeing major results! DH said last night he thought I was looking slimmer, probably because of the exercise, losing inches by toning up.   really chuffed with that!

Had a little chicago Town Pizza for tea, only 1 and it was small, but did treat myself to a small popcorn at the movies! Apart from that was good. I'm going to try and cut down on sugar - again - so that the Met will work more effectively. We'll see  

Sal....another 2lbs...thats fantastic! Have you changed your ticker?

flower...your so organised! You should start cooking for all of us and delivering, meals on wheels style!  

Janie....how re you doing hun?

Claire....what job do you do hun? Stay away from those biccies, have a nice day with your friend.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

changed my ticker. and well done Kerry another 2lb off. We are snap today. Keep it up

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not convinced! I'll probably weigh again tomorrow and have put it on!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done kerry - and do not weigh yourself more than once in a week as weight does fluctuate otherwise you'll crack up!

I have to be organised, especially on no count, as you cant just reach for something out the freezer you have to make it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just checked on the BMI calculator and I would have to loose another 2 stone 7 lbs to be an ideal weight according to that. So I am not happy .  what is the bmi for IVF?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not sure what the bmi for ivf is, on my list (maybe kerry had different) they told you the weight you had to be for your height rather than what bmi you had to be.  for my height it was 12 stone something (7 i think) maximum


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks flower. I will try and find out what my weight should be. I am 5ft 7uns. How tall are you?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

5 foot 4.  remind me on monday if you cant find it and i'll dig my guidelines out for st marys and let you know what 5 foot 7 should be x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes Flower, same as you 12st 8lbs is the max. Not sure if it goes by height just weight. I didn't get anything about BMI, which obviously does goes by height. Not sure what mine is at the moment. How do you work it out?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

if you go on nhs direct and serach for bmi it gives you a calculator to work is out. It only depresses me though

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

are you 5ft 4 kerry?  so its 12.8 we have to be?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes Flower 5'4'', and yes max is 12st 8lbs.

Will check BMI and report back.[br]: 18 August 2006, 12:09:38Mines 32 at the moment. I don't like that calculator....its very hardsh saying any BMI over 30 and less than 39 is obese! Thats nasty!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

mines 35  

i dont like it...i'm gonna stick to aiming for the right weight for ivf, not a lower bmi


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

flower  Stick to whats best for you. My Bmi was 38 but now it is 30 but gp wants under 27!!!!! But I am just gonna go for what feels right for me


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you're right. and looking at my ticker it makes me more determined when i can see it pounds coming off. even if i dont get my bmi really down, as long as i can get to the IVF weight i'm happy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bmi dosent take into consideration your build. Like me I am tall and quite well built(not quite german shot putter) and also some people are big boned. Everyone of us is built different.

And on that note I am gonna book an italian resturant for tea out on thursday before the theatre. 

OOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo tiramisu


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your spot on there Sal, I've got a larger frame than say my friend who is the same height as me, she's a small build where as I have wider shoulders and hips. BMI is a load of rubbish!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too i've got wide hips and big boobs and a huge backside, not all of which is fat, i had a big ass from being a kid - Jlo got nothing on me


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have huge boobs and massive thighs from cycling. My Mum is the same and she is only 5 ft 2 ins. If we were all the same shape it would be a very boring world


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and you're all still gorgeous


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

right back at you hun!! I can crack a walnut with these thighs[br]: 18/08/06, 12:59I am off home now chicks.

And remember if you cant be good stay away from the fridge!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks sal you too xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just had Carrot & Wednesleydale sandwich, salt & pepper crisps and got a low fat probiotic yogurt with raisn granola - yum!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that sounds yummy and not healthy! 

Be good girls, speak Monday xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The sandwich wasn't very healthy, or the crisps!!   But the yogurt was ok!   Drinking lots of water now to compensate   Sorry  

Promise I will try harder....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought you were off bread Kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

um....yes!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

my dad has baked a loaf for dh to take to work tomorrow. I had to carry it from dad's and it smells lovely. He will eat the whole loaf with some pate[br]: 18/08/06, 16:52Well i was good this weekend!!!!

Went out every night on my bike and I even did a little extra on Saturday and went the long way. then my pedal fell off and there was a lot of   going on. But dh fixed it for me and off we went again.

Brekkie Special K purple berries semi skimmed milk
Lunch Salad
Dinner Roast garlic chicken with veggies,mashed pots and gravy yumyum

Treat tea tonight. Roast chicken and all the trimmings!!!

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies

I've been mostly good, probably gone over my weekly allowance for points on no-count with alcohol on fri/sat but other than that been very good.  We went for a lovely meal on saturday and I decided to have one naughty course so had pate and toast but for main had swordfish, roasted veg and mashed pot (all good on no count  )  Weighed myself this morning to see if the weekend has made me put on and I'm the same so hopefully if I'm good from now till weds weigh in I'll be the same or get one off!
Sal, made your roasted veg pasta yesterday, it was quite nice, couldnt get my tastebuds to make its mind up about the creme freche but loved the roasted veg etc so gonna do that bit again and maybe add low fat mayo with tuna or something 

brekkie - cornflakes and skim milk
lunch - crackerbread, quorn ham, good for you cheese and garlic spread, muller light
tea - tuna steak, sweet potato and/or couscous and salad


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not been great   but still lost so far I think! Went for a big fat ****** on Friday with DH and friends, lots of wine too!  Saturday I was naughty, had doughnut and McDonald's (hangover!) but was busy all day so should have worked some of it off! Yesterday was OK, another doughnut though, but again was busy. Back on track today after stocking up at Morrisons on Sat.

Brekkie....honey nut shredded wheat, semi skim
Lunch...Salad
Tea....chicken stir fry with rice.


xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hope you all had a good weekend.  I was pertty bad, had curry with friends on Saturday night and then yesterday had bacon and sausages (full fat) for brekkie.  Never mind, will get back on track today hopefully.

Brekkie: branflakes & skimmed milk
Lunch: soup
dinner: not sure yet

Jane x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

my my we have been naughty ladies this weekend(apart from me and you flower!!)

But you all deserve a treat now and then

Salx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a treat everyday it seems   Will try and be extra good this week.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and you deserve very one of them


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think Met has kicked in properly now, and moving up to 1500mg hasn't been bad at all. I hope it stays that way! Bought lots of ncie food, healthy, on Sat and have planned evening meals for the week so we're sorted.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry am glad your doing OK on the met, I'm going to increase my dose this week too.  Good idea to plan your meals.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had to make sure I planned for thw eeek. Now dh will be home for tea every night I cant get away with what I have been eating lately. 
But we are going to be good. Gonna do some fish teas and a couple of risottos(dh's Fave) and I bought loads of veg and salad


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Same here, i have to plan, otherwise i'd eat crap! 

this asda good for you creamy chesse with garlic and herb is nice, would be nice in a JP


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bought some nice cod fish cakes on sat, a tray of ready to roast veg, lots of salad, chicken to stir fry, quorn cottage pie (small) and baked potatoes. Also some of those indiviual tubs of Philly EL, 4 to a pack and just enough for one sitting. Not sure about points but will look later. Got a nice Muller Healthy Balance yogurt, low fat yogurt with red berry museli, yum.[br]: 21 August 2006, 12:35:15PS. Weighed this morning, again! Bad I know  but down to 13st 3lbs, so lost 6lbs now! Weigh in not till Thursday!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am as bad as you Kerry. I got weighed this morning and I am down to 13st 11 lbs. SO I am catching you up slowly but surely.

I made a big pan of chilli with turkey mince and loads of veggies. We had it with jp on sat and then with extra fibre pasta last night. 
chicken roast tonight then Chicken salad tomorrow with the left overs. Wed greek cod thurs lasnage and salad friday chicken curry and rice sat risotto veggie and prawn. Then back to shopping and start all over again


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going to make a few things this week to freeze, like quorn cottage pie and lasagne for DH. trying to get him to be more adventurous. I'm sure he'll eat it. He's getting better. I'm hungry now. Thank goodness I bought my lunch with me today, DBBis making sarnies - yuck!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am surprised DBB can make sandwiches without shoving them all in her mouth the fat  !!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

you girls are so organised, you put me to shame!!!!

What does DBB mean??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry shall we tell her


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh, now I really want to know


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It isnt that ineresting. It was a nick name we had for our bosses. Dog Breath [email protected] Lucky for me I changed jobs but Kerry still has hers


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off home now before I take a bite out of my desk. I am soooo hungry

Be good ladies

salx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal, be good.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep thats it Janie, mines a !!

Stuffed now! Salad and a sneaky bag of crisps! Lots of water and a mint tea!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm still hungry....its because AF is coming, nothing satisfies me at the moment, I want something sweet and sticky!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was the same last cycle. I could just go sticky toffee pudding and custard!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay away from the puddings......

Kerry, well done on the loss, thats really good considering you have had a few blips, good old Met eh!  I know I'll find it hard to lose at the moment with stopping it, so I have to be good!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You're still doing really well though hun, stick with it. I'm trying harder I promise


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm off soon, think you have all gone already.  Have a nice evening and be good.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Were we good??

I wasnt to bad. I only had 2 small roast potatoes and a little stuffing and 1 yorkshire pudding. But loads of veg and chicken breast no skin

Brekkie  Special K semi skim
Lunch    Cereal bar yoghurt(on the move)
Dinner    Chicken salad few new pots

Sal x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hope you have been good.  AF arrived this morning  , just in time for the bl00dy dildocam - typical!!!

No idea what I'm going to eat today - I feel sick!!!

Am off today, appointment is at 2pm, so going to have a long soak in the bath and try to relax a little.

Hope you are all OK

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Started off good, had tuna steak, cous cous and I roasted some veg which was lovely actually; sweet pot, shallots, peppers, corgette, garlic all into chunks sprayed with fry light and Schwartz meditarean veg mix sprinkled on and roasted for 40 mins.

but then some friends came round with beers and wine oops 

brekkie - oat bake with skim milk
lunch - crackerbread, smoked salmon, EL phily, mullerlight
tea - chicken breast, veg and prob home roast potatoes using frylight
[br]: 22/08/06, 09:15Janie so sorry hun  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...sorry   got you hun. 

Flower.....you've been so good though, I'm sure a few drinks won't hurt that much hun.

Sal....well done you, roasties and yorkies are my favourite! Especially with gravy! And pea's....oh stop!

I was pretty good, had 2 ginger nut biscuits when I got in, then went for  along walk with Max, cooked stir fry for tea and did all my ironing so I wasn't sat down all night I was busy. 

Today..
Honey nut shredded wheat with semi skim
M&S Pasta pot - mushroom and garlic (they're gonna love me here!) Muller Healthy Balance yogurt
Haddock fish cakes with new pots and salad/pea's

LOTS OF WATER!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmm not had fish cakes for ages!  Are they pretty low fat then?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

TBH I didn't check! They Morrisons ones from the fish counter, Haddock and potato. Only having one each and they're not that big so should be ok. Can't wait!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not sure what to have for naughty tea tomorrow as dh is at the match so its just for me, ooooh decisions decisions x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OH yeah DH is going too. I've got Diva Fever then might have something nice for tea. Hmmm...haven't had curry for ages, might get a healthy one.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm hungry now - not eaten yet today as felt a bit yuk when I first got up.  Going to have poached eggs on toast.

Might have to try those fishcakes, they sound nice.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if anyone likes smoked salmon, this is lovely i'm having now on crackerbread, EL phily with very thin sliced salmon. yummy!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not a fan of smoked salmon but can eat fillets cooked in lemon or such like. Tried a lovely salmon and brocolli fishcake the ther week, might try and get some of those. Need to eat more fish.

Janie...you feeling any better hun?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tuna fishcakes are scrummy too if you havent tried them.  i like fishcakes but never sure of the fat content, will have a look on the packet of some of the fresh ones in asda and see.  i think its the birdseye ones (cod) that are quite low points i seem to recall 

What diet are you following kerry, you just doing low fat healthy stuff bit like Sal?  I'm going back on points after weigh in tomorrow, quite enjoyed doing no count but missed the bread especially at weekend when i wanted toast.  will swap between the two i think


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm doing healthy eating at the moment, fallen off the WW wagon!   I just haven't got the motivation to write everything down and count points, and like you miss bread on NC. I'm being good most of the time, and now that I'm exercising regularly that will help too.

I'd like to make my own fishcakes, anyone got a recipe?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm sure i have one in one of my WW cookbooks.  I attempted some once before and they were a disaster, wouldnt stick together, think that was following a SW recipe though!  See if rosemary connolly or someone has a website you can nosey at, or Delia and just replace any oil with fry light say and similar changes to make more healthy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah will do. xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i really hope i'm posting on here tomorrow that tonight i've been and had loads of booze and a fatening celebratory tea in the pub


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just been told by the cons that a BMI of 30 is perfectly accepotable and he is more than happy with my weight. I said I wanted to loose another 1/2 dstone and he said that it was upto me.

At last a break through!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fantastic!! way to go girl!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fab news Sal!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Great news Sal.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65802.new.html#new


----------

